
Ask HN: If you could work remote where would you live? - sloaken
In the current climate it appears remote working will be more common.  So where would you want to move too?  Or would you become a nomad?  Or is current home, perfect?
======
larrykubin
I may be the only person left who loves San Francisco. Just got back from
biking from my house through Golden Gate Park past the De Young and Cal
Academy to Cliff House and down Ocean Beach. There was sunshine and people
were outside. In different circumstances, there are people dancing on roller
skates, learning tango, and skateboarding. Near our house there is a great
Russian Bakery, tons of Chinese restaurants on Clement, Green Apple Books,
Irish Bars.

Walk North and you are in the Presidio and see the Golden Gate Bridge. Walk
West and you are at the Legion of Honor or Lands End and watching the sun set
over the Ocean. Walk East and I can hit up a hip hop or funk night at the Boom
Boom Room or go to the Fillmore. You can dance at Madrone Art Bar or see an
indie rock show at the Independent on Divisadero. Walk a few blocks South and
you are in the Panhandle walking by some beautiful Victorians, then stop and
catch some jazz at Club Deluxe. Walk a little more and go up Corona Heights or
Tank Hill and you have breathtaking panoramic views of the city. Or head down
to some of the pubs in the Lower Haight. And that's just within a 2 mile
radius. For some reason, everyone focuses on the Tenderloin and SoMa though.
The city has major problems, but there is also so much to enjoy.

I have made many interesting and creative friends here who are from all over
the world. I get to work on mobile games, but there are many other
opportunities around. Among my coworkers are digital artists and painters,
musicians, engineers, hip hop dancers, drag show performers, people who party
all night in the Castro, a muay Thai boxer, mixologists, and more interests
than I can list.

I lived in Seattle, Portland, and Austin over the previous 2 decades -- all
great places -- but still find myself happier in SF.

~~~
DoreenMichele
When I got to visit SF, it was a lovely, magical city and it inspired me to
buy $300 worth of books related to my interest in someday becoming a city
planner (or something similar).

The problem is I can't possibly afford to live there. If you can live there,
cool. For many people, it's just too expensive to make it into a nice
experience.

All those restaurants nearby are only cool if you can afford the high cost of
housing and have enough money leftover to still eat at restaurants without
worrying that you are cutting your own throat in terms of retirement savings
or something.

In short, it's great _if you are wealthy enough._ It's not for most other
people, even if they find parts of it enchanting.

~~~
apoverton
Curious, what books did you buy? I’ve been getting interested in this sort of
thing lately.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I bought some book that was a bunch of excerpts from classic urban planning
works. I bought a book called "Seeing like the state." I bought a book about
the Clemente Course in Humanities (there is a website for this these days).

I no doubt bought other stuff. I also enjoyed "How buildings learn" but I
don't think I bought it that day.

I run r/CitizenPlanners and there are some links there to videos and what not.

~~~
retsibsi
For anyone interested, Scott Alexander wrote a longish review of _Seeing Like
A State_ : [https://slatestarcodex.com/2017/03/16/book-review-seeing-
lik...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2017/03/16/book-review-seeing-like-a-
state/)

Personally I found the book a bit long and repetitive: although the examples
were varied, each was used to restate the same basic point. But that may be my
own problem. After all, if you're trying to support a generalisation using
case studies, it's not enough to breeze through one or two and assure the
reader that others exist; you need to go into detail about as many as you
reasonably can.

------
pier25
My wife and I live in Mexico. She works remotely, I did that for 10+ years,
now I'm building my thing and taking some occasional freelance projects.

I won't deny there are some horror stories coming from Mexico, but I'm a
European and have been living here since 2009. I've never seen or experienced
anything even remotely violent. I paid for a mordida once, that's it. I've
lived in Mexico City, Estado de México, Veracruz, Cancún, and now near
Querétaro. I've travelled to most states either for tourism or work. Although
I'm from Spain I totally look like a gringo so I never pass unnoticed.

We live in a little village about 3 hours from Mexico City with almost no
crime at all. We only lock our door when leaving town. We have 200Mbps fiber.
We rent a 3bdr house with garden for about $500 USD. Life is really good for
us.

My wife is Mexican and her mother passed away a couple of months ago so we're
now planning to go back to Europe in 2-3 years once my gig starts generating
some income. There is not much here for her and I'm a bit bored of Mexico. We
also don't like how the political situation is changing with Amlo.

~~~
jarvelov
> We also don't like how the political situation is changing with Amlo.

Could you expand on this? I'm not keeping up with Mexican politics so I don't
know much besides him being left leaning.

~~~
raztogt21
Not op, but I'm a Mexican living in México.

He is surrounded by incompetent and bootlicker advisors.

This administration is one of the most corrupt and violent in the past 20
years.

He has three pharaonic projects to build an outdated infrastructure that only
"benefits" the president's home state.

He is actively stopping the construction for renewable energy projects and
foreign investment.

~~~
pier25
Yes the president is betting everything into oil, burning huge piles of cash
on useless projects, scaring foreign investment, and stopping all investment
into renewables. Among other countless stupid decisions.

With the combination of COVID and the current political situation, Mexico is
going to plunge into the worst recession it has seen in modern history. I
wouldn't be surprised if Mexico becomes the next Venezuela in a couple of
years.

------
tonystubblebine
I would live in NYC, which is where I already live. NYC won't feel like NYC
while we have SIP because there are no performances, no arts, etc.

But I'm hopeful that will all return in 18 months.

And so in my idealized remote setup, the balance I want is:

A) Work environment optimized for deep work. I run a company, but I've found a
way to do that with very few meetings and very little email. Most weeks I just
have one meeting and many days I don't send a single email.

B) Living environment optimized for people and culture. While a lot of
restaurants are obviously going to have to declare for bankruptcy, I do think
that people working from home are going to crave a social life and so I think
the demand for pubs and restaurants will return.

NYC people resonate with me because I experience them as a diverse group of
ambitious people. I'm constantly running into people in different industries,
but who still share my basic interest/ambition to figure out how to succeed.

In order to make this work you need to have a decent office setup. But I'm
sure that coworking will be able to meet the demands of people that want more
work/life separation. That's a pattern that people who work for me often use:
remote worker at a coworking desk. But I have a nice office setup for myself
already even though NYC apartments are small.

(I am coupled, but we are intentionally child free.)

~~~
colinbartlett
I work remotely and live in NYC. Honestly, I cannot imagine living anywhere
else. Present conditions notwithstanding, I believe New York to be an ideal
place to base oneself. The connivence to both everyday needs, world-class
food, culture, and yes, employers, is unparalleled. And on top of that, there
is perhaps no better place in the US from which to explore the world.

People say it's expensive but they act as if you get nothing in return for
what you pay, which is certainly not the case.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Can someone please explain what people mean by "culture"? I'm a working class
joe, I can't afford to pay for Broadway tickets regularly. What's the benefit
here?

~~~
chronolitus
I am not sure what the OP specifically meant, but here goes:

when I talk about "culture" in my city, I am usually referring to how often I
will end up at events which broaden my perspectives, simply by tagging along
or following the suggestions of friends/acquaintances. For example: wine
tastings, art gallery/museum openings, open mic amateur stand up comedy
events, [specific thing, e.g. cactus] festivals, and so on. (in my experience
many such events are free/inexpensive)

~~~
jdhn
What city has cactus festivals?

------
SNosTrAnDbLe
My village in Kerala, India. I got a house and I have a small patch of land
which is very fertile and plenty of water (there are places with water
scarcity). I get to watch the monsoon rains.

The beach is like a couple of miles away. The mountains are also quite close
and its very beautiful and its very much untouched nature. It's also very hot
and humid but I am fine with that.

Also, they get fiber so the internet is faster than where I live in the Bay
Area.

The only problem was that there were no jobs there but with the Facebook
announcement, that hopefully will change for the better.

~~~
canada_dry
Gotta say Kerala looks pretty livable.

[https://www.google.ca/maps/@8.0832685,77.5565189,3a,75y,326....](https://www.google.ca/maps/@8.0832685,77.5565189,3a,75y,326.63h,96.53t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipNxnwIvGttExLyp6_E8KVSByaccvFfSoh1aJfI9!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNxnwIvGttExLyp6_E8KVSByaccvFfSoh1aJfI9%3Dw203-h100-k-no-
pi-6.977492-ya219.2926-ro0-fo100!7i7680!8i3840)

Traveling through India for a couple months is on my bucket list, and now
Kerala is part of that.

~~~
hombre_fatal
How did you presumably google Kerala and then pick a city on a different coast
in a different state?

~~~
canada_dry
_Covid brain._

Kindly note though that the distance from the point I chose to the state of
Kerala (not the city) is roughly the distance from Miami to Boca Raton.

------
habosa
Philadelphia

It's one of the five biggest cities in the US but most people routinely look
past it.

First of all it's fairly cheap, less than half as expensive as SF even in the
nicest parts.

It's got the best restaurant scene of any city I've spent time in (and almost
all are free BYO).

It's got a great art scene including a ton of amazing live music. 4 sports
teams with passionate fan bases.

It's racially diverse (no racial majority), mostly safe, and has plenty of
young professionals.

And if you really need to you can get to NY in only a few hours.

The only reason I'm not there is that the tech scene sucks. If I could be
remote I'd be there already.

~~~
paxys
Agree with everything you said, but the weather makes it an instant
disqualifier for me.

~~~
zanny
I live a few hours north of Philly and while there have been bad years, the
last ~4 have been generally great. Generally mild winters and only
intermittently unbearably hot and humid summers.

------
dgudkov
I'm a bit surprised very few people mention proximity to parents, family, and
long time friends as a major reason of picking a place to live. The discussion
is mostly around beaches, scenery, and climate. It seems that either social
capital is not that important for most commenters, or many simply don't
realize what they lose when they move to another country for beaches and
scenery.

~~~
rovr138
I would 100% move back to Puerto Rico.

My mom, sisters, long time friends, family, beaches, scenery, mountains,
hurricanes, etc. I’ll take it all.

I would need to be able to have and run a central AC like here though. All I
hear from friend is how hot it is right now.

~~~
gautamcgoel
You also get some pretty sweet tax breaks, right? I seem to recall reading
that somewhere.

~~~
rovr138
There are some nice tax breaks for tech companies on the island. If you
freelance or do contract work, it would be best to get a company setup for
that.

------
dzhiurgis
Not far north of Auckland - Tawharanui peninsula, Mangawhai, etc. On a large
rural mansion (preferably with ocean view). All easily achievable with about
$1m USD (interest rates are great atm to). The thing to watch out is "rates"
aka taxes and maintenance (ocean water does etch a bit). Downside is NZ is
quite boring from cultural perspective (but super fun for boating, fishing,
hunting, etc - I think most city dwellers don't realise how much of it's
here). The other problem is visiting family in Europe means it's nearly 10k a
year for business flights. Plus winters here aren't particularly pleasant
either. I'd rather be in northern hemisphere for longer days mainly.

Right now we're a in a similar situation, albeit renting sharing with
flatmates. Auckland/Airport is just 20-60 minutes away if need to. Marina is
just 15 minutes away. Internet is not excellent but 60mbps VDSL is enough.
Maybe 5G will change that.

On longer term - offshore cruising. I recon there might be a boom of that once
Starlink constellation is operational and finally sat net is affordable for
smaller boats. Big decision here is whether it's catamaran (2.5x living area,
3x cost, 2x speed, 2x maintenance, 2x comfort) or monohull (2x safety, 1.5x
versatility).

Japan is out there too. They've recently announced visa programme for startups
so immigration options might be more feasible. That said I've got spoiled by
rural living and Japan is incredibly dense so no idea how big of a house I
could find there. Also I'd move far north as summers in Tokyo etc seem
unbearable.

~~~
nigel_bree
I currently live in Kaiwaka not far from Mangawhai and have since Symantec
bought out Ghost in '98, as that helped me afford a first house. It's a
wonderful place to live. I did a lot remotely back then and once Symantec
closed in NZ a decade ago I've been 100% remote from home ever since.

While I don't have an ocean view, and only about 2ha of land, it's a wonderful
place to be. However, there are pretty significant drawbacks in getting gigs
as there just aren't many local firms doing anything at all intellectually
challenging and US firms still just apparently aren't interested in talent in
this country who don't want to suffer being forced to relocate to awful places
to live.

I don't see that changing, either; the fact is that people who really place
proper value on a quality lifestyle tend to be older, and few firms really
place much value on older talent either. Younger people are cheaper and more
willing to suffer abuses such as moving to unpleasant, expensive metro areas
in countries with alien values.

~~~
iandanforth
If I'm in NZ can I come visit? Looks lovely. How's the cheese shop?

~~~
nigel_bree
Anyone from HN who wants to can drop by on the way to a more traditional
tourist spot like Mangawhai or further north (although over summer I'm often
away at the weekends racing stockcars). The phone number for the library
redirects to our house if it's not open.

The cheese shop is fine! I know Keith and Marita who have owned it for many
years, they are good people - Ad Clarijs who founded it still occasionally
runs cheesemaking classes, his place is not far from mine. Also worth a visit
is the amazing Cafe Eutopia next door -
[https://g.page/eutopiacafe?share](https://g.page/eutopiacafe?share) \- which
is a marvel.

It just boggles my mind how US firms don't realise how poor a value
proposition - especially to people of an age to have a family or strong
community ties, like the roots I have here - they offer to developers in AU/NZ
when demanding that people relocate to work for them, and I'm not really
optimistic that COVID-19 will really bring any significant change to their
corporate cultures. I am hopeful that perhaps more firms in AU may cotton on
to the fact that there's a substantial pool of exceptional veteran talent in
NZ who are really underutilized, which really represents an opportunity for
them if they were to make a serious attempt to hire here and let people work
remotely.

~~~
zinckiwi
I'm in Tauranga -- I have gigabit fibre, reasonable taxes, an amazing Prime
Minister and a 3-5 hour time difference with Silicon Valley depending on the
season. I am fortunate enough to have a remote job for a distributed company
but I hope one of the few plusses to come out of the current state of the
world is the tech industry taking its blinders off, finally, to
remote/distributed work.

~~~
gautamcgoel
Dumb question, but how does the time difference to Silicon Valley vary with
the seasons? They are a fixed distance apart.

~~~
zinckiwi
They are, but daylight saving time means that from April to October the time
difference is 5 hours (NZT: +12, PDT: -7) and otherwise it's 3 hours (NZDT
+13, PST -8). With a few weeks of a 4 hour difference at the edges since the
daylight saving boundaries don't precisely align.

------
rcarmo
I live in Lisbon. 10m walk from the riverside, 30m uphill walk to the center,
gigabit fiber, (currently) 100% remote.

Would only trade for something directly on the seaside, or a little more to
the West (Cascais, Guincho) for a slightly cooler climate, but those usually
imply driving (which I detest) and lack “big city” amenities (most of which I
can’t enjoy right now).

Have zero intention of ever going back to an office (have been remote on and
off for years, hot-desked, worked at customers, etc.).

The current situation (despite the pandemic and weird working hours) is
perfect for me since (nearly) all my colleagues and customers are outside
Portugal.

~~~
gergi
What are schools like in Lisbon?

~~~
rcarmo
Schools and colleges are pretty decent, depending on location, neighborhoods,
etc. Public schools are a bit all over the place where it regards quality, but
all around Lisbon you have a lot of private schools (German, French, US-
inspired, etc.). Best colleges tend to be public, though.

------
eric_khun
Taipei, Taiwan The most underrated city/country in Asia :

\- Chill and relax

\- Awesome people, polite and clean

\- Best place in the world to work from cafes. Many cafes shops welcome people
who works for long hours. They also care about cafe ;) I actually prefer to
work from cafes than co-working here

\- Surrounded by nature, mountain, sea, river are within 45minutes reach.
Hundred of trails around Taipei.

\- Metro / Bus system is top notch, no car needed, it's flat so you can bike
everywhere easily. The bike sharing (uBike) is everywhere. I use it daily.

\- People are genuinely kind, friendly, curious. Did I mentioned people 2
times? They deserve a 3rd mentioned, they really are.

\- Visa is easy to get if you are employed (aka not freelancing), and earn
more than usd5.5k/month, or work in a "trendy" field, you can get the "gold
card" visa for 3 years that comes with a work visa, that is not attached to
any company! Is any other country has such a perk to attract talent? I'm not
aware of.

\- Great healthcare (and the best best country that managed the coronavirus)

\- LGBT friendly

\- Warm (but humid)

\- Convenient , 24/7 convenience stores, within 2 minutes walk from
everywhere, really often, 2 convenience stores face each other (no kidding)

\- Awesome international food scene , you can find any western food , and
local food is amazing. Japanese food is amazing, as good as in Japan, but
cheaper (it's an old japanese colony, and the favorite destination of japanese
people)

\- It's a better China (I lived in China for 4 years)

Cons:

\- It is so relax / chill that it somehow bugs me. I sometimes worry to become
"soft", staying here bc it's too convenenient

\- Wish the startup / tech scene was better

ps: if you live in Taipei hit me up :)

pps: People often think Taiwan is China, but it's not. It has a totally
different vibe and Taiwanese has a totally different personality. The only
thing in common is the language

~~~
baby
I've been thinking about moving to Taipei since I visited you. I wish I could
go back to China but 1. pollution and 2. censorship are real deal breakers. On
the other hand I'm wondering about how it compares to some cities in Thailand
(ChiangMai) or even Korea.

~~~
stubish
Thailand has become very difficult to stay in over the last decade. Unless you
marry a Thai or are employed by a Thai company, you are limited to 60(-90) day
tourist visas, which are only available from countries a long haul flight
away. Expect lots of Visa hassles and day long trips to immigration to extend
your 60 day visa to 90 days.

Chiang Mai has terrible pollution every year Oct-Nov due to burning crop
residue. It affects all of Thailand and neighboring countries, but Chiang Mai
and Northern Thailand gets it particularly bad to the point of needing smoke
masks. You might be better off looking at Hua Hin if you don't mind trading
mountains and cooler climate for a beach.

~~~
baby
Thanks for the advice! I’ll look into it. I wouldn’t be against staying 2-3
months in different places in Asia

------
organicfigs
For the last 3.5 years I've worked 100% remotely- an answer which I'm
surprised isn't showing up more is: wherever my parents are. I got to spend my
mid to late twenties seeing them daily and I'm fortunate for it every day. My
girlfriend and I have an apartment on the other side of town and we were happy
with the decision. The only way it could've been more ideal is if we could've
gone back to our home country, but both of us are starting med school,
hopefully, one day.

~~~
52-hertz_whale
This. Especially if you have young children grandparents are worth their
weight in gold.

------
a-wu
Sacramento or the surrounding metro (Granite Bay, Folsom, etc.)

I’m not surprised no one has said it but it’s a really great city. I’m
slightly biased in that I grew up in Sacramento but it’s really well located.
2-3 hours to everywhere in the Bay or to anywhere in Tahoe. The American and
Sacramento Rivers run through Sacramento and there are miles upon miles of
walking trails along them.

The rents are significantly lower than in the Bay. Depending on how far you go
from Downtown Sacramento, you can rent a 3bd/2ba house in a great area for
$2k/month.

The downtown area has really been revitalized since the opening of the new
arena. There are a ton of fantastic restaurants in the area and plenty of
things to do, and the homeless population isn’t as bad as in SF.

The weather can get really hot (100F/38C+ during peak summer) but those are
just opportunities for a day spent on any of the various waterways.

Growing up here I definitely went through the same struggles as the character
in Lady Bird- hating the place and thinking there was nothing to do. But it’s
really been transformed and since leaving I’ve really grown to love this city.
I’m definitely planning on moving back here in the long term future, but if
the new WFH policies allow me to move back here sooner than I likely will.

If anyone has questions about Sacramento I would be happy to answer.

~~~
animalgonzales
Midtown/East Sac is honestly the only place I would live if I were to go back.
I have a major problem with the culture outside of the city itself:

1\. People are very closed-minded. They're against education, labor, the
government, LA, other countries, etc. Anti-vaxxers/homeschoolers are for real
in the surrounding metro. I knew very few people who went to elite colleges
and institutions from my high school. I just recently spoke with someone who
threw a birthday party for their kid, no masks, no social distancing.

2\. Homelessness. My barber's neighbor, a hair salon, recently went on Fox
News to talk about property damage because the city won't do something.

3\. Desperate poverty. You described the nice areas, Granite Bay and Folsom
are hella rich. Go to Del Paso or where I grew up playing baseball on Watt
Ave. Drugs, domestic abuse, shootings. Prostitution is basically an open
secret.

4\. Tech is nowhere to be found. I learned to code at the Hacker Lab, a local
tech meetup non-profit, and got the hell out as soon as I could. There are
literally no employers.

Yes, you can find a "cheap" place but for what you're getting the cost is way
too high. I'm glad I left and I'll do my best to never go back.

~~~
a-wu
1\. I agree that the opinions are pretty wild in the surrounding metro. It
seems that as you get to more of the affluent areas, the politics tend more to
the right. I still think that the downtown/midtown areas are pretty liberal.
At least from what I hear from friends living in that area.

2\. I’m sorry that your barber’s neighbor had to go through that. The
homelessness doesn’t really seem all that bad to me compared to SF though. My
experiences are from my passing observations and I’ve never really been
accosted by the homeless.

3\. I didn’t grow up in either of those areas but I did grow up in a middle
class area so my biases might be showing here but to me it seems like most
larger metros have pockets of deep poverty. Yes, Granite Bay and Folsom are
the upper class areas but I think there are more middle class areas than there
are impoverished areas. I’m not super in tune with how local government is
doing in the impoverished parts either.

4\. In the context of working remotely I’m not sure how much this matters
besides I guess being able to meet other people in tech. There’s also a decent
amount of tech transplants moving to the area from what I’ve heard.

------
thequux
I faced this decision about 2.5 years ago; I had a remote job for which I
could work anywhere, and I had just separated from my wife so I needed to
move. I chose Gent, Belgium, and I haven't regretted that decision for a
moment. The city itself is beautiful and an absolute joy to walk or bike
around in, the people are all very friendly and welcoming, and, being a
university city, most people you meet are intelligent and well-educated. I
strongly recommend it to anybody who's looking to escape from the madhouse
that is the United States these days.

~~~
sxldier
Did you already speak one of the primary languages before making the move?

~~~
jaggederest
My experience in Gent in 2006 was that it was impossible to get anyone to even
attempt Flemish once they heard me say a word, be it English or Dutch. I
imagine now it's even more that way. Nearly everyone was at least quad-lingual
in English, Flemish, French, and another language, with many also having 5th
or 6th languages in Spanish / Italian or German.

Would not recommend for Francophones to end up in the Flemish side of the
country unless they also speak English or Flemish - there's some cultural
stigma, or was at the time.

------
Vivtek
I've worked remotely since 1996, living in rural Indiana, Budapest, and Puerto
Rico. Now I live on a farm in the mountains of Puerto Rico and all my
questionable life decisions have culminated in a very, very tolerable
quarantine.

So, answer: slow nomad. It's been a good life, although I've found it
difficult to prosper to the extent more connected people can. (But I believe
this is more me, than being remote.)

~~~
davidw
I like the notion of 'slow nomad'!

I don't like the idea of bouncing around a lot - a month here, a month there -
it feels superficial. On the other hand, between reading and talking to a lot
of people, and exploring the hell out of wherever I am by bike, a place can
start to feel old... I've been here in Bend, Oregon for 5 years, and have
ridden more roads and trails than some who have been here much longer. It's
difficult to find new stuff to explore at this point without driving further
afield. I kind of miss the sensation of it all being new, yet to be discovered
(by me).

------
unavida
Surprised more people on here aren't saying nice, relaxed, sunny places like
SE Asia. I'm a white american citizen and I've been living in SE Asia for 3
years having the time of my life while working remotely. I couldn't imagine
living anywhere else. Looking back at the US, I don't miss the jerks
everywhere, the value system of work, work, work and more money. Here in SE
Asia, they value quality of life, being happy, family, and friends over money
and "success" which is what Americans value.

~~~
ryannevius
Most (not all) places in SE Asia have air quality that will have health
ramifications that aren't worth the upsides of living there. I unfortunately
recently had to move my family out of there because of it. Air quality aside,
it can be a great place to live.

~~~
antigirl
This. I've been in Bangkok for the past year and the air quality has been
really bad. Not as fatal as china but almost there.

other factors

-Food is cheap but novelty wears off eventually and you will want to cook. Apartments are mostly expensive and small [in BKK] so kitchen is small. Western style groceries are expensive.

-Its too hot. Traffic is really bad. Public transport is air conditioned but walking to skytrain etc is tiring because of the traffic, pollution, heat around you.

-Wework or similar remote coworking spaces are not cheap

-Language barriers

-Time difference with clients back home [major one]

I did one month in Hanoi, Vietnam and hated it. Places with infastructure
worse than Thailand make it awkward if you have to work everyday 9-5

I think it can be fun if you move around and do it in episodes. I'd like to do
some time in SKorea and Japan Perhaps Taiwan too
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23297378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23297378)
(but then also see:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GIndXSfawA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GIndXSfawA))

~~~
jimhi
All of these points are easily resolved by not living in the biggest city in
your country. Bangkok is the New York City of Thailand. You could have all the
same delicious food, but great air, no traffic, and more if you went to say
Chiang Mai

~~~
ryannevius
Nope. I moved from Chiang Mai. It has some of the worst air quality in the
world for a quarter of the year, and almost consistently worse than in
Bangkok.

~~~
jimhi
That's a shame, guess I was only there during the good time

------
badtuple
Either Seattle or stay in Portland. I'm happily employed in Portland and not
looking to change gigs, but if my current job went 100% remote I'd probably
move to Seattle. I love the PNW, and Portland's just a bit too small of a city
for me.

I did the nomad thing for a couple years and loved it, but I sort of got it
out of my system. The lifestyle can be lonely. And at this point in my life
I'd rather cultivate a life of my own instead of running around enjoying
little bits of life elsewhere. Not that I wouldn't take advantage of the
ability to travel much more freely!

~~~
songzme
Everytime someone says Portland, this article comes to mind:
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-
big...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big-one)

My friends in Portland are all intentionally dismissive about it and for that
reason I'd never suggest Portland to anybody I care about as a place to live.

~~~
jimbob45
The traffic is the #1 reason not to move to Portland. It's a six-lane city
that only had three lanes planned for. Sure, the drivers may be better than
Florida but at least Florida (outside Orlando) wasn't designed with confusing
lanes the width of half a car.

~~~
badtuple
Agreed that Portland isn't a great place for cars. However I think if we grow
healthily as a city we can maximize public transportation, expand the MAX and
street car, have dedicated bus lanes, and make it so that it isn't a problem.

The suburbs can't escape cars, but I bet we can make Portland proper a utopia
for pedestrians.

I already barely use cars. It's wonderful compared to Orlando (where I
happened to grow up).

~~~
jimbob45
It's so ironic that Portland has some of the worst street infrastructure and
yet some of the best rail infrastructure. I agree that expanding MAX would
greatly help the situation.

~~~
honkycat
It is not ironic, it is 100% intentional. The city does not want to buy into
the "build more lanes" ponzi scheme because it cannibalizes the livability of
the city, and communities near large highways shrivel up and die.

The city has a growth boundary and there are a ton of national parks and
awesome nature. There is nowhere to expand to, so we have to use the land we
have available to us.

------
ganstyles
I haven't seen it mentioned, but Boulder for me. I'm really into outdoors
sports all year round, but winter sports in particular. To be able to work in
a cool locale that is built around that lifestyle, but also where there are a
lot of good coffee spots and restaurants, and where there is a sizable tech
population with many major tech companies having offices there, sounds like
the best of all worlds. Having a tech population is good for me because I'm
social, enjoy tech meetups, etc and don't think I could just live isolated and
work from home all the time strictly. Plus a major city, Denver, is right next
door.

~~~
widforss
My current trajectory is headed for the tech side of the avalanche business,
and its great. People live all over the mountains, so nobody really cares
where you are, everything happens by teleconference anyway.

So I basically hope to find a small house on the Cap of the North and work
from there.

~~~
tricolon
> the tech side of the avalanche business

Can you tell me more? I've been reading more and more about avalanche safety
recently.

~~~
widforss
I'm still on my master's, so I'm no expert in the subject yet. I did my
bachelor's project on remote sensing of avalanches [1] and have worked with
the Swedish EPA for the last year building a structured database of remotely
detected avalanche activity.

This summer I'll do some work on data preparation for machine learning for the
Norwegian equivalent, which will hopefully turn into a master's project.

I think it's a great industry, because there's lot of interesting tech that's
relevant to work with (both SW and HW, mostly radio related stuff, but also
infrasound and seismologic detectors), it's so small that you work
internationally from the start, and the people working are ranging from
mountain guides to database administrators.

[1]:
[http://urn.kb.se/resolve?urn=urn:nbn:se:ltu:diva-74556](http://urn.kb.se/resolve?urn=urn:nbn:se:ltu:diva-74556)

------
PaulDavisThe1st
I've been "remote" for the last 20 years or more. I've done the mobile thing
in a van with my wife several times, longest stint was 9 months (including 6
months in the van in Europe). I've lived in London, Cambridge, Heidelberg,
Philadelphia, Seattle, Berlin and spent extended stays in Rehovot and Kyiv.
Last year, my wife and I sold our home in Philadelphia and set off in the van
to check out a list of places were were considering around the US:

    
    
       * Ithaca, NY
       * Chatanooga, TN
       * Bend, OR
       * Willamette Valley, OR
       * San Luis Obispo, CA
       * Bellingham, WA
       * Santa Fe, NM
    

Due to circumstances somewhat beyond our control, our first visit was to Sante
Fe in February of 2019.

We've now lived in a small village 25 miles south of S.Fe for a year! The
village itself is ridiculously packed with famous artists and writers (the guy
that designed the Kindle, too, at least some of the time). It's beautiful,
incredibly dry, endless sunshine, amazingly friendly people. It's also
"Disneyland for the 65+ crowd", gets invaded by Miller Moths in May (ugh, this
year was so bad), there are wasps and other pests constantly bugging the
house, and there are not many roads for cycling. Lots of poverty in NM, and
poor education.

Before the virus hit, our village was incredibly social ... now this aspect of
life here has taken a backseat, and I'm not quite sure how it comes back.

Developing software and living here in general is pretty wonderful, but it's
hard to know what the future holds. My wife misses water, and maybe
(amazingly) even humidity. If I could afford somewhere in southern CA, I'd
probably have picked that, but it's just absurd.

------
neoplatonian
I live in Cambridge and its perfect for my needs, for now. Small university
town, everything at bikeable distance, cosmopolitan: if I want to meet a
person from any country or experience their cuisine, eveything is available
here. London is just an hour away by train. And companies like Microsoft,
Apple and IBM have their offices here. The only problem is that in UK its
extremely hard to get a sense of community and make new friends - especially
with the native Brits, who prefer to be aloof and not really interested in
connecting beyond the surface

~~~
chrisseaton
Shame it's so astronomically expensive. I don't think I could ever afford a
nice family house there. Don't really understand where all the lecturers and
tech workers live.

~~~
neoplatonian
True! I think it gets inexpensive very rapidly as one moves away from the
centre - and thats where most workers live. I am single so I can afford living
near the centre for now.

------
torgian
Kinda living it already; Taiwan. Love it here. Close to Japan and Korea, and
my remote company is in Japan.

I would like to try living in Europe someday ( Switzerland would be awesome )
but I don't make enough money to do that yet. And there are visa issues too.

If I were forced to live back in the states, probably Boulder, Co. Maybe
Brunswick Maine.

Honestly though, health care keeps me from moving back to the States.

~~~
peterburkimsher
I was in Kaohsiung from 2014-2018, which city are you in? I worked for OSE in
the Nanzi Export Processing Zone, making USB, SD card, DRAM - so many good
memories.

There's a good community of hospex (was CouchSurfing, now hopefully
BeWelcome), including weekly meetups in Taipei, Hsinchu, Chiayi, Tainan, and
Kaohsiung.

~~~
torgian
Taipei. Expat community here is pretty good and the locals are great.

~~~
kenneth
I'll be based in Taipei for the next few months as a refugee of SG's
repressive lockdown. A frequent visitor on quick trips, will be an interesting
experience to get a bit more of the local expat experience.

~~~
torgian
hit me up!

------
tracer4201
I grew up in the Nashville area. I've thought about moving back there from the
West coast. I have nostalgia from my childhood, but I'm also hesitant to move
back for a few reasons:

1\. Weather

2\. Transportation

3\. Discrimination

The climate in the Nashville area was very hot in the summer and damn cold in
the winter. My family wasn't very well off. I had a Wal-Mart coat that wasn't
so great. I remember freezing my ass standing at the bus stop every morning to
get to school, and being a dumb kid, I thought that was "normal", as in, I
didn't know that you can have warmer jackets or clothes to stay warm.

Growing up in Nashville (K-12), I literally believed people of my skin color
and origin were actually inferior to white people. The South can be
hospitable, and I don't mean to generalize. Regardless, the folks who don't
want to welcome you are very clear about that and have the loudest voices. One
of my best friends in high school wasn't allowed to come over my house. I
certainly won't accept my children having to deal with that non-sense. In
grade school and middle school, I was bullied often and being the only non-
white and non-black kid, it was sort of like being treated as a pariah.

This was all back in the 90's to 2000's. I don't mind living in the West
coast, and I think my current city is amazing except that housing is extremely
expensive.

Nashville and the surrounding areas are a beautiful place. I assume they've
become more progressive in the past 25 years, but I don't know. Unfortunately,
the "God fearing Christian/Real Americans terrify me.

~~~
nodesocket
I moved to Nashville in 2018 from San Francisco and love it here. Yes, the
weather and storms are absolutely insane and still shocking to me.
Thunderstorms, sheets of rain, summer heat and the occasional tornado. However
the people, southern culture and hospitality, outdoor activities and lifestyle
are much better suited to me than SF.

I own and run a DevOps consulting company, so the lower cost of living and
zero state income tax is all just gravy. What area of Nashville did you grown
up? I am in Germantown.

~~~
tracer4201
I grew up near Old Hickory Blvd and Nolensville Pk close to Tusculum Rd. At
least back when I was growing up, it was a lot of African Americans, Hispanic
folks, and Iraqi Kurdish immigrants that lived in the area.

------
scandox
There was a phase of my life where I felt a nomadic existence would be ideal.

Later I went through another phase in which I imagined finding the perfect
place and establishing an amazing existence there in an environment uniquely
suited to my temperament.

In the current (perhaps final?) phase I realized that everything I want to do
and which is important to me is connected with the place I happen to be.

~~~
elwell
"godliness with contentment is great gain"

------
ravenstine
In an ideal world, I would live in New Zealand, probably, though I've heard
many things have changed in the 15 years since I lived there.

I work remote and live in Los Angeles, despite all the drawbacks of living in
California, because of family, friends, and my overall support network. Moving
somewhere else would mean having to start all over again.

~~~
wldlyinaccurate
I left NZ in 2011 and came back recently. It's still more or less the same
place I remember. If you are an active outdoorsy type, I don't think there are
many places in the world that compare to NZ. Where I live I can be at a
surfing beach within 10 minutes. Rock climbing in the hills in 10 minutes.
Skiing in the Southern Alps in 2 hours. Hiking a beautiful trail in 2 hours
(with warm modern huts available for 5 NZD/night). All while having access to
free healthcare, and a decent disposable income thanks to a relatively low
living cost (Auckland is an exception).

Downsides are poor public transport (cheap Japanese imports mean everyone
chooses to own a vehicle), expensive food compared to EU or USA, and few jobs
outside of the tourism & service industries.

~~~
keithnz
I pretty much avoided auckland public transport for a long time, then a few
years ago, I started taking the train, and that's actually been pretty good
and its faster than taking the car, pretty reliable. I've noticed in the last
year or so a big increase in usage. NZ Tech industry is growing steadily and
was on track to become 3rd biggest industry (not sure what the lockdown
fallout is going to be like) and tends to be quite diverse with various niche
companies. Just not many companies (at least prelockdown ) were remote
friendly.

------
kabacha
I've been working remotely and I feel that the best option is: moving around
every few years.

I found that 2-3 years is the sweetspot where you can absorb the culture,
learn the language and start to get kinda bored of your surroundings - so
that's exactly what I've been doing.

I feel that digital nomad doesn't really work as you can't really get to know
the place you're living at in few weeks or even months and staying in a single
place for longer than 3 years is a severe underutilization of remote benefits.

~~~
Stevvo
I've done this for the past 10 years and had a great ride, but I'm getting
tired of it; after leaving one place, I start to missing the friends made in
the last place.

~~~
kabacha
That's definitely the biggest negative of such arrangement.

------
dijit
I'm European; So I can live anywhere in Europe essentially.

I'm pretty sure it would be Talinn, Estonia. Everyone there has a high
competence with English, the entire society is built with "online first" and
usually offered in three languages.

It has a good economy, is friendly and has reasonable social policies and a
lovely wilderness.

Bit cold in the winter though. :)

~~~
jedberg
Tallinn seems like an awesome place to live in the summer. So does Helsinki. I
visited in May and it was perfect.

But I feel like I'd want to winter much closer to the Mediterranean, or
somewhere in the Southern hemisphere.

~~~
dijit
I lived in Helsinki for a short period, and genuinely it's awesome.

It was too expensive to live central in Helsinki so I lived in Vantaa. This
was not a problem as the public transportation is not over-capacity and is
very punctual. When I lived there though, there was only one underground
"Metro" line- not sure if that changed.

Getting to Vantaa requires an overground inter-city train.

As for the experience: everything felt very "human"\- like it was designed for
comfort and ease. I didn't speak any Finnish (and the little I did I could not
pronounce well enough to be understood) but otherwise it was truly lovely. I
even lived through the Winter there and it was still quite nice.

The only Barrier to going back is that, as I said, it's rather expensive :(

~~~
jedberg
> everything felt very "human"\- like it was designed for comfort and ease

When I was in Helsinki, I could tell the entire place had been designed to
take care of people. When we first arrived, we tried to buy train tickets, and
were then told that families with strollers ride for free!

I didn't see any homeless people, and the one sort of "off-balance" person was
clearly still getting food and health care.

The entire place just seemed like a place where everyone cares about everyone
else's well being.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
RE homeless people - when I went (several times as I lived across the bay in
Tallinn) the only homeless people I saw were refugees or pretend refugees
(someone told me it was an organized crime thing but I have no knowledge of
whether that's true or not) and I'm not even sure those people were truly
homeless or just panhandling

~~~
dijit
There’s a similar organised crime thing in Sweden. It’s not uncommon to see
some homeless person being berated by someone of the same race in a high end
luxury car that has been modified.

The nature of the argument does imply that they know each other.

------
Jedd
New Zealand or Tasmania (AU).

Assumptions: Timezone matching isn't a constraint. Political administrations
within a nation oscillate, but in general little substantive changes as people
pick between two similar options. Proximity to other _specific_ humans isn't a
constraint (this seems to be a common requirement expressed in this thread).
Alternatively - assume international travel is restored to normalcy.

Rationale: southern hemisphere is desirable for air quality. Politically
stable (relatively). Good soil - volcanic, non-polluted. Low population
density. Affordable & sizeable parcels of land - sufficient to generate food
and maybe income - within commutable distance of a sufficiently large &
sophisticated metropolis. Within those criteria, also easy to obtain a
location at least 10m, preferably much more, above sea level. There are other
considerations but they make me sound a tad paranoid.

~~~
ozi
I've heard Tasmania is pretty bogan, but have never been. How does it compare
to Melbourne? That'd probably be my ideal wfh location.

~~~
Jedd
It's smaller, for sure. The population of the whole of Tasmania is 500k, with
Hobart just under half of that. Compare the 4m in Melbourne alone (6m through
the state of Victoria). NSW has similarly dense population around its capital.

At some deep level, the less centralised approach appeals to me.

I've worked in Melbourne for weeks at a time, but never really lived there.
(I've lived in Sydney most of my life, and did 5 years in London.)

Everyone has their own list of things they want around them - that's why I
included my rationale. If given the choice to live _anywhere_ the idea of
choosing to live in a city would be anathema. But I'm probably in the minority
there.

------
mark_l_watson
My wife and I moved from Solana Beach California to Sedona Arizona (in the
mountains, two hours north of Phoenix) in 1998 and it was a great decision. We
did close up our house twice for a while and left town when I worked at Google
and Capital One, but Sedona has been our home most of the time.

Work wise it has been OK remotely consulting, but that only worked because I
usually enjoy whatever someone is paying me to work on. I also write some
books, but that is mostly for fun, not revenue.

In the last 22 years, I think I have averaged about 15 hours a week working,
which seems like a good compromise between career and spending time with
friends and family.

~~~
bitcoinmoney
Dang that’s a good deal. How much salary do you get for 15 hrs/week? Is the
rest and vest situation?

~~~
mark_l_watson
Salary is not an issue because I worked for 20 years, doing 32 hours a week,
and saved money before moving to Sedona. Over the long term, spend less money
than you earn and save some.

EDIT: I did do a full time onsite gig 2018-2019 managing a small deep learning
team. My wife and I saved a good fraction of that income, and I still support
that company for the 100+ US patents I worked on.

------
somishere
Wife and I quit our jobs in Sydney and took six months to circumnavigate
Australia en route to a new life of unknowns in sleepy Cairns, up in the north
of the country (home to the Great Barrier Reef and also the oldest rainforest
in the world). Was expecting to work remotely once we arrived, but am now back
working in tech (non-remote) in definitely the most interesting job I've ever
had, where I even get to dive for work at least once a month. Jigsaw falling
into place.

We passed through so many beautiful places on the trip though, places that you
immediately felt an affinity with and could see yourself living. From Jervis
Bay to Tilba Tilba or Eden in NSW, all of the beautiful bays in East
Gippsland. Anywhere in Tasmania, but particularly the west along the Pieman
river - the forests there are older than birds and the air is the cleanest in
the world. To the outback farms around the Grampians, the south eastern wine
region of SA and the desolate Beachport, Kangaroo Island, up to Wilpena Pound.
Esperance and Denmark (wow!) in southern WA, I took sand from every beach I
visited and Cape le Grand was the whitest. It is like snow. The epic surf
beaches from Hamelin Bay to Margaret River (and route 250, in my top five
short drives in the world!) Way up north to Exmouth and Ningaloo Reef, home of
the whale sharks, and then onto the sweet smells and rich colours of tropical
Broome and the otherworldly Dampier Peninsula. The interior is possibly less-
livable (but then I'm an ocean lover), but it is remote and beautiful, so it
ticks boxes.

The world is an amazing place. More power to those who choose to test the
boundaries a bit.

~~~
quickthrower2
Sounds awesome!

~~~
somishere
I think the slow speed helped, would have loved to have done it over a couple
of years even!

~~~
quickthrower2
I though this when I did a long trip once. I'd rather spent the whole time in
New Zealand, instead of hopping from one place to the next for a short time.

------
ngngngng
I live here already. The mountains of Utah, 30 minutes from BYU. My house was
very affordable on my salary alone and is 5000 square feet. I have a whole
acre of forest for a backyard and I'm a short walk from trails into the
mountains that I can explore for hours.

BYU being close is great because the town has an amazing food and music scene
for it's size. BYU has a great art museum and does concerts regularly. Bands
you've heard of like Neon Trees, Imagine Dragons, and Kaskade all got their
start in Provo.

I think there are probably countless places that are 30 minutes from a large
University that would check all these boxes.

~~~
nerdwaller
I lived in SLC for a bit and loved it there, I can only imagine how great it
is further out from the city. Utah seemed undiscovered at the time, and since
leaving our house value has skyrocketed near Liberty Park, and tech has
exploded. It seems the local term is "the silicon slopes", which is creative.

~~~
rtkaratekid
I’ll just mention that I personally like SLC better because it’s less dense
than Utah valley. Things are getting pretty crowded there. But this is coming
from a guy who’d live in the middle of rural nowhere if I had a remote job and
access to internet :)

------
dagmx
I would love to live in the South England countryside. My parents live out in
the country near Windsor, and it's nice and quiet, but still pretty close to
the city life amenities that we enjoy.

Unlike living in Silicon Valley, where even when I'm walking distance from a
major downtown, that getting around is a nightmare, the UK is way easier for
commuting.

------
toyg
Too late to become a nomad, I’m a middle-aged divorcee with kids; but as soon
as the little devils are of adult age, I’ll likely say bye to England and fuck
off back to Italy, probably the South-East - where the weather is nice, the
beaches are sandy, and life is fairly cheap.

------
sokoloff
Right where I’m at. I didn’t pick to live here to suffer for a job, but rather
picked jobs that were near where I wanted to live.

I would be more likely to change jobs if remote working becomes predominant
than I would be to change where I live.

------
igammarays
Moscow or Saint Petersburg. I'm ethnically Sri Lankan, born and educated in
Toronto and I've spent quite a bit of time in the Bay Area, but I've become
disillusioned with the West. It just amazes my friends that you can live a
comfortable middle-class life in Russia on $800 per month. But aside from
being cheap, I just feel like it's a place of great opportunity and future
power. There's that immense energy of Russian patriotism, determined to "stick
it" to a world that has sanctioned them. The vibe I get in Russia now is what
I imagine it must've been like to strike it out in America in the 60s. There's
definitely a place for the young, broke, lonely and bold. And unlike China or
other rising Asian economies, it has that strictly European lifestyle that I
love - a baroque Old World appreciation of the fine arts that is now lost on
the West.

~~~
austenallred
You should spend some time in Russia before you determine that Russia is a
place for “young, broke, lonely and bold.”

~~~
igammarays
Granted. However I've spent the last 8 months living in Ukraine, including the
war-torn areas close to the Russian border, and I absolutely loved it. Found
it easier to make friends, build a life, and move up in society than I ever
did in the West.

------
teekert
I'd live more country-side, where you get a lot more house and land for your
money. Preferably near a forest and a small lake. I want to get away from the
city, but I'd still like to have a town nearby for schools for the kids so
that they can have friends to walk/bike to. I'd just like the space to build a
fire, build a pizza oven and not bother anybody. And I never want to hear
anybody else's outdoor speaker ever again :) (All this in the Netherlands.)

Also I'd like enough rooms to have a proper office (big desk, many screens,
drawers filled with Raspberry Pi's, I love computers), now I work in my sons
room. I'd also like to have the space to put something like a car wreck on my
land, so the kids can explore it. You know, create a rich learning
environment, outside and inside.

Edit: Just like Deanna and Riker on Nepenthe [0] but with other people within
walking distance ;)

[0]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9420288/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9420288/)

~~~
inetsee
You let your kids interact with "fiends"? (Sorry, I just had to do it.)

~~~
teekert
Hehe, didn't even know what a fiend was until now. Better not let my kids
interact with them (so I corrected it)...

------
reccanti
I think I’d still prefer living in a city on the East or West coast. I’m in
the LGBT community, and I like living in a state with explicit legal
protections against housing, healthcare, and employment discrimination. On top
of that, the LGBT community has a lot of history in these cities, and lots of
social groups to connect with. I also just enjoy city activities more!

~~~
JamilD
A lot of people underestimate how important this is for us. So many countries
in which I'd love to live are ruled out immediately, and we simply don't have
the flexibility to _only_ take into consideration cost of living, natural
beauty, family, etc.

Relatively speaking, are very few places in the world where you can live a
"normal" life as an LGBT person.

------
travisgriggs
I would repatriate to a quiet fjord in northern Norway, code outdoors in the
summer with Grieg echoing through the fjord. In the winter I'd code in the sun
room while the northern lights swirled overhead.

That would be my dream at least. For those that have been to northern Norway,
you'll get this. For those that haven't, you'll just scratch your head.

~~~
yakshaving_jgt
I've been as far North as Molde/Ålesund. I hated it.

Yeah, the fjords are desperately pretty. I had a great time driving around
Geiranger and the Atlanterhavsveien. Trollstigen would have been nice if it
weren't rammed with caravans.

But otherwise, no thanks. It's extortionately expensive, there's nothing to do
there, it's a breeding ground for billions of mosquitoes, and there's nothing
good about such extreme seasonal differences in day lengths.

After having lived in Scandinavia for seven years, I think there's an
_enormous_ delta between expectation and reality when it comes to Scandinavian
Winters.

~~~
altacc
Well, Molde & Ålesund are west, not north ;) Tromsø is proper north and very
different from Molde/Ålesund. There's a lot more culture there, as well as
being the right place for sitting in a fjord and watching northern lights. I
know people who have moved there temporarily and really liked it.

But it's definitely the case that whilst the Scandinavian lifestyle often
features as best life satisfaction/happiest/whatever, it's definitely down to
personal preference. These countries also tend to score low on happiness/life
satisfaction for immigrants, which shows that the benefits are only
perceived/received by some.

------
NikolaeVarius
Deepest darkest corner of New Zealand, as long as it has an internet
connection. Starlink can't come fast enough.

~~~
jez
I can't imagine wanting to use satellite internet as my daily driver. A quick
search says that the physical limit for latency is around 500ms? That's
unplayable for most video games, and would make things like SSH'ing to a
server pretty annoying.

But I imagine you'd probably go there to get away from things, and just rely
on internet when absolutely needed.

~~~
mactunes
Starlink will be a LEO (low earth orbit) satellite network. Satellites travel
at much lower altitudes resulting in much lower latencies (I think easily
below 50ms was what I read before).

~~~
jez
Ah wow, I didn't realize that Starlink is a service specifically planning to
address latency! Thanks.

~~~
davewasthere
And, in practice, the latency will actually be better than fibre. So instead
of a 240msec ping to the US from NZ, it'd be closer to the theoretical minimum
of 25msec, but by how much, who knows? I could see a realistic 50-80msec
perhaps.

Which is still pretty mind-blowing.

------
zerubeus
This is the dream for many of those who left their relatives in another
country from the lack of opportunities, and are seeing people they love
getting older far away from them.

I would certainly take the first flight to my country and try to stay close to
those I love the most before it is too late.

~~~
jamiek88
Me too.

I thought I’d stay in the USA forever but the call of home is getting
stronger.

The way things are right now I think it’d be a final decision as I’d be
unlikely to get status again.

Either that or finally go for citizenship before that door slams too.

~~~
davidw
As someone who "chose to be born" in the US, I'm so sorry my country is making
things more of a hassle. It's already tough living in another place in many
ways without the hassle of an uncertain legal status that makes planning more
difficult.

------
techsupporter
Seattle, exactly where my family lives now. I didn't move for work all those
years ago, though it obviously helped that I could move somewhere and have a
job.

Living in a city is awesome for us; we don't have to drive, can walk to almost
everywhere we want to go on a daily basis, and have super close access to all
of the nature, culture, and the like we could ever want.

------
azuriten
I'd probably go back to Japan; possibly Fukuoka, Hokkaido or somewhere
relatively close from Greater Tokyo, possibly the Shonan area
(Kamakura/Zushi).

One of the reasons I came back to the UK was that work/life balance seems to
be a bit more of the norm then it is in Japan. The nature over in Japan is
really something else, though. Miss it almost everyday.

------
city41
I just moved to a small town in Michigan from San Jose this week.

I love the lack of traffic, my giant backyard and deck, how completely quiet
and pitch black it is at night and that I have yet to meet a software
developer. Nothing against devs, but getting out of the tech bubble is nice.

I can go to Detroit, Chicago, the Great Lakes and many other places if I need
a change of pace.

Of course it’s only been a few days at this point, but very optimistic. We
lived in San Jose for 5 years and it just was not for us despite trying really
hard to learn to like it.

I am still working for the same company.

~~~
DrJokepu
I wonder if you’ll feel the same way after your first winter though

~~~
wenc
I live in Chicago, and to be honest, it's not that bad if you own a car.
(Chicago is relatively car friendly).

Winters are harder for those who don't own a car -- and many don't, but they
manage fine by just bundling up.

Anecdotally one hears of people leaving Chicago for a warmer climate, but it's
more common for people to leave the city to move to the suburbs (better
schools) or to neighboring Indiana (lower COL) -- where there are no weather
advantages.

For most of us who live in the northern parts of North America, winter is
something we're used to and is not the push factor so many believe it is
(those who do see it as a push factor tend to be outspoken about it, so their
voices are amplified, which skews perceptions).

If winter was indeed that terrible, the northern North America would have been
depopulated. But if you talk to the locals here, many would tell you they
prefer to live in the north. (of course some won't but not as many as you
would think)

~~~
DrJokepu
I live in rural Northeast so I’m fairly familiar with the weather. We had snow
two weeks ago, which is just disrespectful. But I guess it’s all a matter of
taste.

~~~
wenc
I feel you. I used to live in Quebec so I know what that's about. Chicago
weather is tropical in comparison.

------
ygouzerh
I'd like to go nomad, let's travel! I am french, but I think that if I want to
settle, I will go Taiwan : mountains, beach, city, good foods. And the life
there is a mix between innovations and traditions, it's really nice.

If it's for a short term, I will go back to Philippines, the life is really
sweet and enjoyable there.

~~~
crimsonalucard1
My parents are actually from Taiwan and taiwanese, but me being born and
raised in CA, I would still hesitate to live in Taiwan due to the language
barrier.

I'm curious why someone like you, who likely speaks even less mandarin than me
would want to live there?

~~~
derekhsu
Language wouldn't be a really problem to you in Taiwan if you choose a more
modern and bigger city to live. You probably would straggle to speak English
to old people in some counties, such as Yunlin and Chayyi, but younger adults
would try to speak English to you at their best effort and whether who they
are and the level of their English ability, they would be very friendly and
warm to treat you.

~~~
crimsonalucard1
My issue is mainly with making friends and integrating with the locals.
There's always a barrier here despite being able to get by with just english.

------
SergeAx
When satellite broadband internet becomes a real deal, I'm thinking about
buying a sailboat (or catamaran) and travel around Europe: Scandinavia and
Netherlands in summer, Spain, Italy and Canaries in winter.

~~~
griffinkelly
My dad had a friend who did this in retirement and sailed the entire
Caribbean, Mediterranean, and then was doing the Great Lakes last I heard. I'm
right there with you on this though. I would love to sail the Pacific and see
all the small islands between the US and Japan.

------
JonathonW
Realistically, I'd stay right where I am (in Nashville). That's where my
friends are, and it's close enough to family.

Take friends out of consideration, and I'd either go back up to Louisville
(where I grew up) or somewhere up in the Pacific Northwest. I'd need to do a
little more visiting up there to decide exactly where, though.

If I could move overseas? Edinburgh. Wasn't able to spend anywhere near as
long there as I would've liked on my last UK trip, but it seemed lovely.
Although I'd probably need to do a little more European and Australia/New
Zealand travel to be absolutely sure. So, maybe I'd go nomad for a while
before choosing where to settle down (don't really have any interest in doing
the nomad life long-term, though).

------
antisthenes
Mediterranean coast for sure.

Croatia, Greece, Montenegro, Italy, Spain, South France, etc. Maybe Tunisia or
North Morocco.

Depends on which culture makes the best impression, and after that, I would
settle down for 5-6 years.

My 2nd choice would be the Carribean, but the countries are more hit and miss,
small islands means everything is expensive, and hot weather year round sounds
nice in theory, but I'm sure I'd get tired of it within 3-4 months. I like
seasons.

~~~
PaulDavisThe1st
Problem with the Mediterranean is that human beings have put it at the top of
their list for at least 5000 years :)

It's a bit like California: all the parts of it I'd want to live, I can't
afford, and all the parts I can afford, I don't want to live in.

~~~
antisthenes
Mediterranean coastline is 28,600 miles.

Californian coastline is ~850 miles.

Also, much, much lower COL in certain countries, obviously going up for
premier destinations (like Ibiza, etc.)

California coastal properties are _ALL_ mind-blowingly expensive. I don't work
at FAANG so CA property is a non-starter.

------
bane
South Korea, I have family there through marriage, and have spent a bit of
time there over the years. I wouldn't want to work in a Korean company, but
working remote for a U.S. firm and at U.S. pay would be pretty swell. I find
it to be a great country to stay in and the pace of change keeps it constantly
interesting. Cost of living isn't bad, and if in Seoul you would get to live
in a world class city. In all the years I've been going back and forth there,
I've never run out of interesting things to see or do, or taste.

At the moment at least, the government is moving the right directions, and
their recent performance for COVID-19 was astonishing from a public health
perspective.

------
iandanforth
Not remote really but I'd like to live in Austria and run tours for Japanese
anime fans who want to see towns that look like the European towns they've
been shown for years. :)

------
wenc
If I could afford it, Toronto.

The multiculturalism there makes for good food and interesting people, and as
an intellectual milieu it's not bad -- lots happening on University Ave. I
don't mind the weather at all.

Unfortunately it's fairly expensive.

~~~
JoeMerchant
I'd prefer Ottawa myself. Visited last year and really loved the experience. I
hate hot weather with the fire of a thousand suns (live in Austin right now).
I'd love to live somewhere it's never hot. Plus my wife and I really loved the
atmosphere in Canada in general.

~~~
wenc
So Ottawa does have a tech industry -- QNX, Corel, Shopify, etc. were all
founded there, and a bunch of big name tech companies have engineering offices
there) -- but just so you know, Ottawa does get hot and humid in the summer.
Not as bad as Texas, but it does get hot.

------
bluesplayer53
Asheville NC. My wife and I moved here in early March just before the
shutdown. Beautiful. I pinch myself everyday that I get to live And work (from
home) here.

~~~
gautamcgoel
What's the social and cultural scene like in NC? Would a single guy in his
twenties enjoy it?

~~~
sudosteph
Depends on what you enjoy. If you're into beer, the brewery scene here is
pretty great - Asheville, Charlotte, and the Triangle all have great options.
Live music scene depends on the city and the type of music you like. Lots of
hikers and outdoorsy people and amenities for that sorta thing. But the cities
here all feel pretty small and spread out when compared to northern or west
coast big cities. But it's easy to hop in a car and drive to the beach or
mountains or to touristy towns for a change of pace. Flights aren't very
expensive, but you often have to transfer in Atlanta.

------
rb808
Its different if you are 20s and single vs having a partner with a regular job
and children in a good school district. For the latter there really aren't
that many good locations around the world. Most of those places already have
high house prices. Will be nice to have a summer house though to spend a big
chunk of the year.

------
aloukissas
Easy: Los Angeles, where I already live. Most multi-cultural place in the
country, best weather (fantastic for mental health), and since I'm remote:
zero of the traffic that most people associate with LA.

~~~
gautamcgoel
Any favorite spots in LA? I live in Pasadena and could use some
recommendations of places to check out once the pandemic dies down.

~~~
aloukissas
A ton, for every appetite and style! This is exactly why LA rocks, it's got a
little something for everyone. DM me on Twitter @aloukissas and I can share
some stuff. Pie 'n Burger in Pasadena though is insanely good.

------
quietthrow
Singapore. Quality of life is far superior than the western world. They have a
“Mac” govt - it just works :) the govt actually has a Legal helper program in
place you where you can get live in help at a very reasonable cost (which
before you get judgmental helps uplift a lot of people out of poverty from
neighboring countries). Imagine US having that for their tired masses who
barely have any time between both parents working and a school system that is
at complete odds with the economic system (work is 8/9-5; schools are 8am to 2
or 3 pm and the govt just expects the kids to manage themselves from 3-5/6
when parents get home or wait you spend more money to have them kept. The
masses also don’t demand a change and carry on with this broken system.
Cooking cleaning groceries etc is all on top of that. Imagine the quality of
life if this sphere could be outsourced for a reasonable amount. Sheep like
masses also don’t demand any change but what can’t they do they just don’t
have any time. On top of all of that we have con in chief running the country,
electoral system from the Middle Ages and partisanship that has started an
overall decline of american life at least for a generation before it can get
better (at best). Anyways I digressed )

East is where the new opportunities are. Singapore provides developed world
life in that part of the world which being extremely safe, high quality of
education and a lot of overall convineice of life.

~~~
alibaba_x
Somebody described Singapore as "Disneyland with the Death Penalty". It's good
for those with a deep love for the rule of law.

~~~
gautamcgoel
William Gibson, I think.

------
bradlys
It'd really depend on the income. I currently live in San Carlos in a very
small workshop that was converted into an in-law unit from the 1930s. I'm not
at it yet - but if I was guaranteed to get bay area FAANG level of pay - I
might consider moving elsewhere. Until that happens - I'm staying within the
region. I don't see a point to leave since pay will scale with where you go
frequently enough and in most places - it's just not enough on a single
household income. (Even here - it's almost impossible to buy a home in the
peninsula on senior software engineer FAANG level of single income)

Even then - I did like San Francisco a lot but only the parts you could get a
nice place in. There are many areas of San Francisco that I don't like because
they're just not nice. (Lots of crazy people yelling in the street, trash
everywhere, bad smells, crime, loud in general, etc.) If I was able to afford
living somewhere like Twin Peaks - I'd consider it... But last I checked, I'm
a few million short.

So, even if I was remote and made a lot of money, I'd probably still choose SF
if I could while I didn't have kids. If I have kids and stop going out - I
might like to live somewhere on the coast like Pacifica or Santa Cruz (Opal
Cliffs). I want a very large workshop at some point - so I might have to move
into the mountains. I've spent some time in a nice house there on a cliff in
Santa Cruz - wouldn't mind that... But, again, missing a few million...

------
jedberg
I would definitely become a nomad if I were single. I tried to do it when I
was single and first starting out in '99, but it was just too hard. The tech
just wasn't there yet.

But now? I'd probably stay right here in the Bay Area, only because my wife's
family is here. I wouldn't want to take my kids away from their cousins.

Although my wife's brother has been pushing for the entire family to move
somewhere cheaper. He keeps pointing out that if we all sold our houses in
California we could buy a mega-compound in Oklahoma.

~~~
leonroy
> Although my wife's brother has been pushing for the entire family to move
> somewhere cheaper. He keeps pointing out that if we all sold our houses in
> California we could buy a mega-compound in Oklahoma.

I've seen first hand how the frothy Bay Area property market has caused
founding families in the area to completely disperse.

My wife's family are all from San Jose and San Francisco. Been there since at
least 1830 - there's even a road named after one side of the family tree.

Today, not a single member of the current generation lives there. Not a single
one. It just boggles my mind that the entire clan have dispersed across the US
to cheaper states.

I'd say another 20-30 years and there won't be anyone from the family left
there at all.

------
jauer
Really depends on what phase of life, but right now one of:

    
    
       * Most likely: somewhere between Austin and San Antonio TX.
       * Alternate: ~45 minutes southwest of Denver, CO.
       * Wildcard: Minneapolis, MN.
       * If U.S. adopts laws like what Hungary just did WRT LGBT people: Iceland.

~~~
dbancajas
can you explain the laws?

~~~
jauer
Sure, the one that specifically worries me is when governments restrict
identity documents in response to religious pressure:
[https://www.hrw.org/news/2020/05/21/hungary-ends-legal-
recog...](https://www.hrw.org/news/2020/05/21/hungary-ends-legal-recognition-
transgender-and-intersex-people)

Enshrining legacy views of the world not supported by research so politicians
can pander to conservative religions is a bad sign in general and harmful to
many of my friends in particular.

------
TheCapeGreek
I'm personally considering starting the nomad life now at 24 or next year at
25. I'm South African and Greek, so I get the EU passport benefits. Grew up in
both, been studying & working in SA for almost 7 years now. SA has a decent
climate and stunning natural beauty, but government and other factors here
make it a bit unpalatable.

A good way to describe Cape Town is San Francisco Lite - The same tech,
central rental price, homelessness & drug problems (with crime too!), just
cheaper. Pretty place, but not sure I want to keep dealing with that. Then
there's also the general wanderlust. Ideally, I want to do the digital nomad
thing while traveling through Europe, then decide on a "permanent" place to
have as a base, then maybe keep traveling and see what else there is.
Currently eyeing Amsterdam, Lisbon (local salaries are only slightly higher
than CPT though), Talinn. Athens also has quite an urban flair to it as well,
and coming back to it with a fresh pair of eyes for a few weeks last year made
it enticing to go back. But alas, I'd rather not waste 9 months of my life in
conscription.

------
emiliobumachar
I would move back where I was born.

(In my case that's Vitória, Brazil.)

I moved out for the work opportunity, to a city a mere 6 hours away door-to-
door over air travel, or 12 hours by car. It's been 10 years now.

I visit frequently, about 5 times a year. I spend summers there every year, at
least 15 days straight, sometimes 25. I'm happily married with a son. I made
new friends.

Yet, I very much miss the frequent contact with relatives and longtime
friends.

------
alistairSH
My family is Scottish, though I've been in the US since I started primary
school. Several of my dad's school friends split time between the UK and
various European locations with better weather (south of Spain, etc). That
sounds pretty much perfect to me.

But, within the US? I'd be tempted to buy a plot of land in the Appalachians,
maybe outside Roanoke VA, build a little chalet, and just chill out. Money no
object, I can fly to NYC or London when I get the itch to do culture.

Edit - in DC metro now. It has a lot going for it, but some massive flaws too.
I'm an hour from the mountains, which I love. 3-5 hours from several beaches -
I could live without them, but it's nice to have the option. The city itself
is pretty good for culture and dining. True four seasons, to keep it fresh.
But, August is miserably humid. And while not that far north, by the time
February rolls around, I'm ready for long summer evenings. Traffic is
terrible. But, I walk to work.

~~~
react_burger38
I'm in DC Metro as well... and being from Idaho and going to college in
Utah... the Blue Ridge mountains don't seem very mountain-like to me. Around
northern Utah, the mountains are RIGHT THERE. You can see the snow at the top
for most of the year and the skiing is excellent.

DC just seems a little boring after you visit the museums a few times. No
skiing, the beaches are too far, etc.

Any fun ideas? I guess maybe my life is different having a family of four, but
DC just seems like it doesn't have much of a real culture to me.

------
jasoneckert
Kitchener-Waterloo (KW), Canada.

It's basically the Silicon Valley of Canada with plenty of opportunity,
beautiful trails, light rail transit, amazing food from all around the world,
and a burgeoning event scene.

Plus, it's a 40min drive to Toronto, and <2hr drive to beautiful sandy beaches
on 3 great lakes (e.g. Wasaga Beach, Long Point, Goderich).

~~~
JoeMerchant
This place looks amazing.

------
mrfusion
If you’re freedom minded, check out the free state project in New Hampshire.
[https://www.fsp.org/](https://www.fsp.org/)

Great place to live too.

------
wiskinator
I'm going to stay right here in San Francisco, I was born in this city and
I've gotten lucky enough to be able to afford to live here, so I'm in for the
long haul.

------
chrisco255
I'm going nomad for a while and going to live in a travel trailer. I'll
probably buy multiple air cards from different phone providers to make sure I
have a good connection. This way I can visit the communities I have roots in
for extended periods of time while still exploring other places in the U.S.

------
poulsbohemian
Switzerland. My family left in the 17th century to avoid religious
persecution, but it is the perfect blend of everything I like - small
villages, cosmopolitan cities, natural beauty. Where I live now gives me about
the closest approximation that I could create in the US.

Once the kids are gone, we are likely to become nomadic.

~~~
wyclif
I like the idea of working from Switzerland; it's a lovely country but the
only thing about it that gives me pause is the taxation level.

~~~
david927
You'll pay lower taxes than, say, in America. But it's expensive for many
things and it can be hard to make friends. That said, it's a stunningly
beautiful place to live.

------
danielrpa
Atlanta, GA or Raleigh, NC. I like the climate and trees in the American
Southeast. Also, house prices are very reasonable while enjoying the amenities
of big cities.

~~~
gautamcgoel
I'm from ATL and I'm curious about Raleigh. What is the social and cultural
scene like?

~~~
danielrpa
Not like Atlanta, but surprisingly active considering the metro size. You
might have to go to the surrounding cities to realize the full potential of
the region (also known as the "Triangle" because actually includes 3 cities -
Raleigh, Durham and Chapel Hill - each with their own contribution to the
social/cultural scene).

------
lddhtx
Austin. Lots to do outside, no state income taxes, great food/nightlife,
significantly less homeless than San Francisco. I feel like everything is new
and clean in Austin. It gets hot in the summer but personally I prefer hot
than cold. Also lots of tech jobs. Kind of a no brainer for me.

------
awslattery
Current home is pretty great (Tucson, AZ).

Ideally, it'd be my home-base to afford a good amount of nomading. Low taxes,
low cost of living, excellent food scene (UN City of Gastronomy), and a great
craft beer/wine/whiskey scene to boot.

It's not perfect, though. You can acclimate to the summer heat if you put the
time in, and you'd be rewarded with our amazing monsoon thunderstorms.

Our college sports team is seemingly in a constant downward spiral. But the
University is second only to Raytheon/Air Force in power and influence.

There's a fair amount of gentrification happening; as the case with anywhere,
there are good spots and less so great spots crime wise.

But having lived short-term in various places around the country, Tucson is
always my home. Happy to answer any questions you may have.

------
FunnyLookinHat
We're currently trying to figure out how to relocate to Port Townsend, WA from
Seattle. It's a small(ish) town that's semi-rural. Lots of agricultural
activity in the local community, hacker / maker spaces, festivals, etc.

My wife and I found that we would frequently vacation outside of cities after
living in them for about 10 years; so we figured we might as well try to live
where we find relaxation (especially since we rarely take advantage of the
perks of urban life).

The only real downside is the lack of good broadband. There are a few local
providers (DSL, Cable, etc.) - but I'm fairly unimpressed. Right now my hope
is to build a hobby / side-business delivering Internet in the "just out of
reach" areas around town.

------
stephenr
I've been working almost entirely remote (some occasional short periods of
going to a small office with clients) for about 12 years.

For most of it, I've been living in Thailand (almost 8 years). Lifestyle here
is pretty laid back, but you need to be more aware of your own/your family's
safety, in a whole lot of different ways. It's also not particularly easy on
foreigners if you want to run a company here, but it's doable. I believe
Americans will have a slightly easier time with this, due to an agreement
between the countries.

There is a somewhat-formed plan for us to move back to Australia at some
point, and we'll almost certainly end up somewhere outside of the major
cities, probably one of the larger towns in Victoria.

~~~
dwd
Highly recommend Warrnambool as far as regional Victorian towns go, but the
lack of humidity, constant wind and freezing water would take getting used to
after Thailand. The Sunshine Coast or Cairns have a similar vibe but warmer
weather.

~~~
stephenr
I'd been considering Portland actually, and maybe it'd still get a look-in,
but it may be _too_ small.

Definitely will not miss the humidity/heat. I'll miss the weather being fairly
_constant_ though.

Also, no to Qld. We want to move back to Australia, not move back to the
1920s.

~~~
willemh
Torquay/Ocean Grove may be more your style. The weather isn't as consistent as
QLD but beats Warrnambool by being a couple of degrees warmer. It's near
Geelong but you still get the ocean. And it's only about 1.5hrs to Melbourne
if you avoid peak hour.

I get your point about Queensland. Maroochydore might be slowly modernising.
They're building a new city centre from scratch on what used to be the golf
course. They've recently connected to the Japan-Guam-Australia South submarine
fibre cable and the council are marketing that pretty hard. Saying that, it's
still largely seen as a place to retire; evidenced by one of the largest
contributors to the local economy being healthcare (which includes nursing
homes).

~~~
stephenr
How exactly does the submarine cable connection affect things realistically?
I’d have thought the point of contention for most people in Australia would be
either the last mile with the boondoggle that is FttN or the distance to other
countries. Does skipping a bit of terrestrial fibre backbone really make that
much difference?

~~~
dwd
Brisbane is a 10ms ping away, Sydney is 20ms and 90% of the sites people use
have a least a Sydney based CDN; but we can't let facts get in the way of real
estate sales.

~~~
stephenr
That's what I thought.

------
subpixel
I actually have a place I want to go: the village in the Andes that both sides
of my wife’s family have called home for generations.

On top of a job that is truly remote, I am also waiting on my wife to trust
that we could live there safely. That day may never come, despite anything I
say.

------
wiseleo
I am a warm weather person who loves to play beach volleyball and dance. SF
Bay Area beaches are too cold. Miami could be a good start. I once spent a few
months in Southeast Florida near Miami and it was fun. You haven't lived until
you danced at an outdoor club in Miami at 3am under rain with a beautiful
woman. The rain feels like a hot shower. I also loved South Carolina.

This is a difficult decision to make, not the least of which because of tax
concerns. I am already a nomad, having not paid any rent since 2015. Right
before the pandemic hit, I was preparing to change tax domicile to South
Dakota. As soon as I no longer have a financial reason to stay linked to
California, I am resuming my plan.

------
code_duck
A few years back, I identified a triumvirate of my favorite places: Denver,
Austin and Portland. If it was to be an urban place, those are my choices.
They all have become fairly extreme as far as traffic and housing prices,
though.

For something more rural, I like Taos, New Mexico and a few cities in the area
north of there in Colorado, the San Luis Valley. The entire area is rich in
natural beauty, inexpensive and not very crowded. The drawback is that due to
my fairly disturbing collection of serious illnesses, and worrisome history of
having to go to emergency rooms, I would be better off being close to a really
good hospital.

------
outime
Some nice spanish city that's not super crowded with good food and sea while
being kinda affordable. Valencia comes to mind.

~~~
smikhanov
Granada or Malaga are both better, check them out if you haven’t already

~~~
outime
I know them well - I'm from Spain :)

I don't really like Málaga but Granada is also a solid choice if you can bear
the hot weather.

------
ToFab123
I have been working remote from home as a dev/sysadm from a small tropical
island in Asia for the past 7 year while having a employment contract with a
company in Northern Europe. I will keep staying here.

------
GuiA
On a small sailboat outfitted with batteries and solar panels. Ideally I'd
dock only once every few days to take meetings/sync my data/connect to the
internet, and then head back to open waters.

~~~
waiseristy
This is my fantasy as well. We are so close to reliable cheap satellite
internet, the only thing you'd need to come to shore for is groceries/ water/
fuel.

~~~
mythrwy
You can get a watermaker and if it's a sailboat you won't need that much fuel.
Food is still an issue though.

------
alexbanks
I'll be working on moving to Vancouver, BC in the next few years. Small house
not near people. I'd like to heavily customize the interior - a thing that I
don't do while I don't own.

------
vsareto
Outside the US, definitely. Berlin sounds pretty cool.

~~~
m00dy
Berlin has housing problem

~~~
rb808
Yeah the problem is rent is much to cheap compared to other European capitals.

------
SnoopDougieDoug
I've been working remotely for years. I live in Port Ludlow, WA, which is on
the Olympic Peninsula. It's motto is "A village in the woods by the bay". It's
mostly retirees, but has miles of hiking trails, the climate is moderate, and
the neighbors are nice. What it doesn't have is night life or shopping, but we
are close enough if we want either.

And to make you SF folks jealous, I bought a 2200 SF house, on 1/2 acre, with
a view of the bay, for less than $500K.

------
poulsbohemian
FWIW for those considering relocation: I grew up in the Seattle area and spent
part of my career in Portland. I made a move to eastern Washington ten years
ago, to do the remote worker thing. There are sacrifices you’ll make, but the
cost of real estate is so much less than the coasts, it’s not that hard to get
to either place for their respective amenities, and the whole not having a
commute + access to the outdoors is overall a good trade off for the downsides
of small town life.

~~~
Exmoor
As a lifelong resident of the Seattle area, eastern Washington would be very
high on my list. Arguably better weather (less rain, not too cold in the
winter, and not extremely hot most of the summer), much cheaper cost of
living, lots of natural beauty and outdoor recreation. Depending on where you
locate, you're not _that_ far from Seattle for when you want to get the big
city cultural experience.

PS: I smiled at your username.

~~~
poulsbohemian
It's a 45 minute / $75 flight from Walla Walla to Seattle. Spokane and Pasco
both have flights all over the country. So it's super easy to live here and
still get all the amenities of Seattle. As you note, the drives to Seattle and
Portland really aren't that bad for about ten months of the year.

------
xupybd
If I were single I'd love in South East Asia and work for western countries.

The cost of living is next to zero. It's relatively safe for an emerging
economy. Still reasonably safe. You can get a 3 month Visa each time you fly
in and out. So a quick trip to a neighbour country and you're set for another
3 months.

Do that for 3 years. Live like a king on less than $10k a year living cost.
Return home with 3 years salary minus taxes and 30k living costs.

Plus it's a great part of the world. Very fun to explore.

------
alexmingoia
I do work remote, and live in Southeast Asia. I earn USD and my family of
three lives comfortably on less than $1000/mo.

Geoarbitrage is the easiest way to increase your wealth.

------
rsynnott
Probably stay where I am in Dublin, not that I’d want to work remotely
permanently. Very much looking forward to being back in an office at some
point.

EDIT: Though, at the moment the sun doesn’t go down til 22:00. I may have a
different view if asked during the miserable bloody winter when the sun barely
bothers rising at all. I am now wondering if it’d be practical to work
remotely from Barcelona or somewhere from November to January...

------
wojciii
I can live anywhere with 1000/1000 fiber connection. Preferably outside a big
city (biking distance, 20-30 km or so) and with alternative source of power
(solar with battery backup). If a shtf situation arises we will at least have
a better chance to survive for a while or ride out a food crisis because we
are surrounded by food (farm country). Not many people live around here in DK.
This is perfect for me.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
DK?

~~~
Tepix
Could be Denmark

~~~
wojciii
It is. :)

------
Yahskapar
Probably closer to my family in general, which currently is situated in the
south-east of the US. I live in the PNW and absolutely love it, but I don't
think I'd stay here too long if it wasn't for my job. If I could somehow get
the rest of my folks to move out here, I would definitely pick either the PNW
or Massachusetts. I originally grew up in the north-east US and loved
Massachusetts.

------
cddotdotslash
Before the pandemic hit, my wife and I were planning a 3-6 month period of
traveling, mostly in Southeast Asia (China, Thailand, Indonesia). I don't know
if we'd live there long-term, but we've enjoyed our shorter, 3-4 week trips in
the past. Both our jobs were fairly flexible even before this, so we're
looking forward to being able to travel more again.

------
willart4food
I grew up in the outskirts of Portland OR. I've lived in San Francisco,
Seattle, Chicago, Boston, London, Paris, Milano and NYC.

NYC is my place to be.

------
analog31
I'm happy in Madison WI right now, but there are not very many places in the
US where I'd want to live, and I'm not sure the US would be my first choice of
country if I didn't have roots here. I have family from Berlin, and might like
it there. I liked the people in Scotland.

It needs to be a place where there's a good music scene that I can participate
in.

------
allthecybers
Probably outside the US.

Several spots in British Columbia, Canada come to mind. Other possibilities
include the Netherlands, maybe New Zealand.

I've been a slow nomad over the last 15 years or so, with stints in Nevada,
SoCal, Texas and the Pacific Northwest.

Although I'm settled down now, someday I'd like to have a couple places in
different countries or locales and be able to work from either one.

------
jamesponddotco
My wife, and I live in Brazil, and work remotely already, but are planning to
move to Brasov, in Romania. If everything goes wrong, and it turns out we
cannot get a visa to live there, Bariloche, in Argentina, is our plan B.

I would love to move to Japan instead, but the chances of that working are
slim to none, and the wife does not really like the Japanese culture anyway,
so.

------
jshaqaw
NYC which is where I am now and where I want to be forever but I’ll probably
spend a bit more time in the Adirondaks than I do now.

------
davidg109
For me, it's Montevideo, Uruguay. Now that Brexit has upended where I would
live in Europe, this is the next best plan for us.

~~~
andres99x
I live in Montevideo, Uruguay and i’m really interested on why would you like
to live here? I was born here and think it’s a nice little place but would
like to have the perspective from someone from the “outside”.

~~~
captmeatballs
How is it living there? I'm from Buenos Aires, but I'm seriously thinking of
leaving. Being close and much freer Uruguay is a natural choice, but I'm not
entirely sure. Would you recommend emigrating to Montevideo?

~~~
andres99x
Definitely! It has a much slower peace than BsAs, but quality of life is
pretty good plus it’s quite stable economically and socially speaking. If you
are in the tech industry you will have plenty of work, and if you export
software you have some nice tax exceptions. Judging from the outside and being
your neighbor, i’m quite worried about the direction Argentina is headed right
now.

~~~
captmeatballs
It's pretty worrysome. And it's not just the economy that's tanking. The way
the government is limiting more and more freedoms every day is quite
concerning. I think you guys have a much stronger tradition of upholding
freedom, so I might move there once restrictions are lifted.

~~~
andres99x
You will be welcomed!

------
gaara87
If I can get a tiny home on wheels, I'd give that a shot.

If I can move with a community that wants to be nomadic I'd try that.

If not, Vegas, here I come :)

~~~
hiram112
This next year or two might be your chance to get a home for a good deal.
Vegas and similar cities are projected to have a very hard landing due to them
being so dependent on tourism, boom and bust cycles, etc.

------
ss_y2n
Home. And for me that is a small town in the middle of India. It's a remote
village. A single lane road connects my village to the nearest town. We source
our foods from nearby farms mostly distributed bi-weekly at a Haat. I have 24
hrs electricity and 250 MBPS internet. Lots of serenity and peace. I guess
that's all one needs.

------
softwarerero
I'm European but live in Paraguay, my wife is from here. I always work
remotely, that is, when I find a job. I would like to life in northern Brasil
and my wife wants to live in the US. But we very likely stay where we are as
it is much more important with whom you stay than where, and we both would
miss my wife's family a lot.

------
oceanghost
Astoria Oregon. I'd buy a glass house on the side of the bay.

The twist is I could probably arrange that, but my daughter lives in So Cal.

------
Consultant32452
Basically any place with seasons and cheap land, something with a forest on it
of usable timber for firewood and woodworking projects. PNW has lots of land
with doug firs. I enjoy shooting sports, so a place I could safely have a 500m
range would be wonderful. At least a small above ground stream, perhaps a
pond/lake.

------
ilaksh
I grew up in San Diego, work for an unfunded startup with low pay currently,
so I moved right across the border to Playas de Tijuana. Its not actually
totally ideal because some days it smells bad. But I live a block from the
beach, the weather is just as perfect as San Diego, and my cost of living is
like 70% less.

------
DataJunkie
There are three places I would consider, two more practical than the third:

1\. Los Angeles, where I am from. Slightly cheaper and I would be close to
family. Even though there are plenty of beaches in the Bay Area, they are not
as easily accessible as they are down here.

2\. Mammoth/Eastern Sierra. When I was in grad school and working as a
consultant, I lived there for two years summer and winter, despite not being a
skier. I wouldn't mind spending a few weeks working remote here and there (I
have a place there), but I couldn't live there again. It's tucked away, snow
is a pain, and you get sick of the tourists really fast.

3\. Hawaii. I love Hawaii. But, it's a long flight to get home and the Bay
Area is already far enough away for me. It's also expensive and I imagine it
would get boring quickly since I am mostly into biking and hiking rather than
water sports.

------
minikomi
I'd split my time between where I live now - Tokyo, in a suburb surrounding
Shibuya - with a second place out in the countryside, or perhaps near the Seto
inland sea. Tokyo with a bicycle is pretty much as good as it gets for me, and
the inland sea is one of the prettiest places I've been in Japan.

------
bobthepanda
I'd like to try Berlin or Barcelona; as a young LGBT person I've loved these
areas when I've visited. Though Barcelona certainly has better weather.

The only wrinkle is that I do like my legal weed; going to a store and buying
a nicely packaged edible or a preroll is leagues above buying it off the
street.

~~~
2019-nCoV
Weed is essentially legal in both cities. In Barcelona through membership.
While personal consumption is tolerated in Berlin most places cigarettes are.

> going to a store and buying a nicely packaged edible or a preroll is leagues
> above buying it off the street

If you want to fit in in these cities you need to drop this American fixation
with commercialisation and bubble-wrapping every experience to make it
"comfortable".

~~~
bobthepanda
The focus is not really on the "commercial" part of it but the part where I
don't necessarily have to do everything from the flower stage. In a similar
vein, I don't think that Berliners and Barcelonians are churning their own
butter because there isn't a shop selling butter already made, or knitting
every sock they own because nobody sells socks. The US marijuana sector isn't
even really heavily commercialized, there are no major regional or national
distributors or sellers of weed, but you can buy products made from flower all
the same.

The smell from making my own edibles in an apartment would probably not endear
me to my neighbors, and sometimes I would rather use an edible than roll a
joint.

~~~
2019-nCoV
You'll only find in NL, and even then, it's only (priced) for tourists. You
have to accept that most facets of life aren't quite as convenient as in the
states — but most European's hold that as a positive, not negative. Life is
more authentic.

~~~
3131s
Making oil is a serious hassle and in some places life already has more than
enough authenticity to go around.

I don't think this is about some broader cultural thing around convenience, is
it? Isn't it just about legality? Some people actually depend on marijuana on
a daily basis, and for those of us that do it's really annoying to have grind
up, dry, decarb, cook, strain, etc. every few weeks.

------
david927
I'm an American but I'm lucky enough to have lived in six countries. The
winner for me is Nice, France. It has it all: culture and history, swimming
and endless fun in the summer, skiing in the Alps in winter.

I lived there for six years and I can't imagine another place I would want to
live.

~~~
Raed667
Funny enough, I'm currently living in downtown Nice and I would prefer to
leave it.

The local population is (very) old, everything is overpriced, culturally its a
place where you have to keep spending to do anything.

The beach is (not this year) always overcrowded with tourists and skiing is so
many hours of painful driving away.

I don't feel its charm anymore.

~~~
david927
You're right, that is funny! I was thinking after I wrote that comment that I
should have put a caveat about the target group for my comment. I don't think
it's a great place for singles in their 20's -- exactly for the reason you
mention: it's heavily populated with retirees and is a bit slow-paced. We were
a young family and that's what we were looking for, so for us it was perfect.

------
_bxg1
Colorado. I'd move up to a smaller mountain town somewhere close enough to a
bigger city that you can still drive down for the evening. But the weather and
the mountains up there have been in my heart for years. In the summer it's
just all green and blue, sunny but 75 degrees.

~~~
downerending
In the 70s, was great. Now overrun by Googlers.

~~~
_bxg1
I meant 70s in terms of temperature

~~~
downerending
That was a bit of a joke, but I remember it in the 1970s. It really was
"almost heaven"\--excuse me, Rocky Mountain High. Lots of pleasant, niche
towns and out of the way places.

But now, no real human can afford to live in Boulder, and many other wonderful
places are either deserted and dying, or overrun by strip malls. Bah.

------
take_a_breath
Chicago, where I live.

A world class city where you can buy a single family home in a nice
neighborhood for less than $750k.

------
paulryanrogers
How many commenting here have going kids? Because IME that combined with aging
parents are huge factors.

~~~
prawn
Doesn't seem like many. It's almost saddening knowing how much you have to
rule out, or how difficult moving would be - accounting for schooling alone.
We make up for it by travelling a lot, sometimes within school periods.

------
atlasunshrugged
I would love to go back to Berlin. I'm originally from SF and lived a few
places in the US and Europe (SF, SD, Reno, London, Tallinn, Berlin, Shanghai)
but Berlin blows them all away. It's got a good mix of people - not dominated
by tech or art or anything so you don't have to get the quintessential SF
experience of everyone you meet working on a startup idea. Centrally located,
you can (or could) jump on a quick flight anywhere else in Europe and many
neighborhoods feel small so you can still get the small town vibe even in a
big city. Plus, in Berlin your freak flag can really fly and no one cares - SF
I think they claim that but people actually are very homogenous and you get
penalized for not following the unwritten codes

------
camgunz
I've made a pretty long list, and here are my faves:

\- Auckland

\- Taipei (Taoyuan and Kaohsiung are very close by HRT)

\- Sydney

\- Helsinki

\- Stockholm

\- Oslo

\- Amsterdam

\- Copenhagen

\- Toronto

\- Dublin

\- London

\- Paris

\- Berlin

\- Barcelona (or Madrid)

\- Lisbon

My criteria were things like Gini coefficients, diversity, democracy indexes,
gender equality, and LGBTQ rights. Most places in Asia got bumped because of
poor LGBTQ rights, and the US got bumped for poor gender equality
(representation in government is a big component of the formula). Diversity is
just generally difficult to find, even in major cities, and when you do de
facto segregation is almost certainly an issue.

I used to live in NYC but left--the COVID-19 outbreak didn't make that easy--
and have been plotting on where to settle for hopefully forever. Toronto's at
the top of the list, but it's hard to say no to Europe, Taiwan, Australia and
New Zealand. What a privilege to have options like that though, what a time to
be alive :).

~~~
quietthrow
Do you have a google set or something similar where you can share your
analysis? What about quality of education , safety and health care access ?

------
narag
The beach.

My hometown has a great one [0], the only way to improve that would be a beach
where it's summer all round the year.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playa_de_la_Barrosa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playa_de_la_Barrosa)

~~~
tim333
Most of the tropics give a summer like experience. Typed from Klong Dao Beach.
Though I think you might get a bit bored being here year round - it's kinda
quiet.

~~~
narag
I wouldn't mind if I had someone to share the shack. Unfortunately, I'm very
single now, but hope it won't be for long. Klong Dao seems a lovely place.

------
greggman3
I want to move somewhere where I can go to an office and make great stuff with
a team I love face to face. Have lunch with them. Talk them to about more than
just work. Socialize with them outside of work.

Some people (and some cultures) value their time with co-workers.

------
zifnab06
I’ve been working remotely since last June.

I decided to stay in Seattle. Sure, we have our issues (homelessness, high
rents) but we also have some perks (close to nature, beautiful weather 8
months of the year, fast internet, cheap power, roughly sane state
government).

------
didip
Still Silicon Valley, but work from home everyday.

~~~
octorian
I know its not a popular choice, but there's a real benefit as a tech person
to actually being "socially compatible" with people you meet in everyday life.

------
protomyth
Other than traveling? I would probably setup west of Fargo, ND. I like ND, so
it fits. Far enough west to get the faster internet, but close enough that's
its a short drive into town. Taxes are ok, Fargo has good health care options.
If I'm working remotely then the worst winter days don't really matter, and
I've started thinking about these barn or Quonset hut homes. I do like the
really modern interior with a fool the people driving by exterior. With solar,
wind, and probably a heat pump, you can really cut down the utility costs.
Obviously, backup power is a must. Plus, its much cheaper to build than most
other places.

------
geocrasher
I do work remotely, and I live in the beautiful Pacific NorthWet. My wife
always wanted to live here, and so now we do. I love it. My ultimate would be
to be able to snowbird down to AZ or NV for the winters, but I'm content here
:)

------
rocky1138
Hualien, Taiwan. That said, since cannabis has become legal where I live,
moving to a place where it isn't has lost a bit of appeal. Of course, this is
just a thought experiment because of the state of the world at the moment.

~~~
ttttodayjunior
Wow, surprised to see Hualian! I lived there for a year learning Mandarin and
loved the nature and cost of living. But what about community? I found that
part tough.

~~~
rocky1138
What's lacking regarding the community?

~~~
ttttodayjunior
Found hard to meet people. Easier in Taipei / Kaohsiung. How was your
experience?

~~~
rocky1138
I don't have much. I've travelled around the island a few times and found the
Hualien area beautiful.

------
davidw
A lot of people have decided on Bend, Oregon where I live. One of the Oregon
state economists - who lives here and works for the state of Oregon remotely -
compiled some numbers showing it's the remote work capital of the US.

------
say_it_as_it_is
Until there is a sufficient market of remote jobs, I'm going to live in
consideration of the risk that losing a remote job will require compromise and
returning to work in an office. Job turnover cannot be ignored.

------
rootsudo
I'm really debating Singapore/Japan.

I've done _alot_ of time in Manila, PH and love it, and across some USA Cities
- Seattle, Chicago, Miami, Tampa, NYC and they're great but it's still the
USA.

I have been a nomad for the past 2 years, kinda but I position myself down for
2 months at a time because it's hectic to get anything done if you do it every
week/few weeks or worse - weekend.

I find that I need a solid week to a week and a half to get used to an area,
even _if_ I know it pretty well. Airbnbs are all over the place and no true
area is _the same_ as another.

~~~
badestrand
Can you recommend an area in Manila or elaborate what you like about it? When
I was there for two weeks I experienced it as a suffocating concrete block. I
love big, vibrant cities but couldn't really get the hang of Manila.

~~~
rootsudo
Sure, it depends on what but if you rent a nice condo in the south starting
from taguig and going down it is nice.

Bonifacio Global City is a great starting place, 25,000 pesos should get you a
one bedroom.

Then On the highway south, Alabang, Las Pinas, and such easy enough.

I love Manila because of the ease of networking, making friends and then the
raw nature, hiking once you're out of Manila itself into the northern
provinces.

It's really a LCOL city, if you know how to handle yourself and minimize on
electronics purchase - some big purchases I would suggest a flight to HK which
was as inexpensive as $1000 round trip.

You can purchase a car in Manila/NCR area for about $3000 USD/150K pesos,
they're low mileage for older examples and you should know how to work on a
car for best value (I got an older CR-V that I'm not worried about the resale
value at all vs a new car which can't go offroad at all.)

Most Filipinos don't know their own history or travel out of NCR (from NCR of
coure) so I always enjoy trips where I can agument USA history to PH history,
though it's always fun to learn something new - but it's great to see all the
quotes of "those who don't know history end up repeating it" and general
ignorance because... the country is ripe for opportunity but the overall level
of ignorance is extreme and you can make parallels easily to USA and other
parts of the world. It really reshaped my way of thinking.

So that's why I enjoy it. Easy of connectivity to locals, easy to do arbitrage
of retail products once you hang the hang of things and low out of pocket and
more emphasis on your conversational skills to get things done - so self
reliance.

------
Markoff
I work remote and it all comes down if you are single, with girlfriend or with
children.

If you have children then obviously you can't be nomad and cheap places like
southeast asia are out of question, because you want your children to have
best education, healthcare, enviroment etc. (which is reason why I moved from
China ASAP after my first child was born)

If i were single young and healthy I would consider Southeast Asia - still
externely cheap, good or reasonable internet, good cuisine, pleasant weather,
you can find private hospitals with travel insurance, though you can get fed
up with locals long term because of different culture (if you are from west)

Since I have children and I am EU citizen obvious choice was return to EU, my
original intention was Vienna regularly winning surveys as one of most livable
cities in Europe/world, though my budget didn't allow me to buy apartment
without mortgage plus it's not that easy to find English speaking jobs there
and I am not strong on my German (the one company I interviewed there offered
me instead job in US, which I politely declined) and I have to consider also
my wife's employment options in future, so I went for poor man's Vienna -
Prague. Still extremely safe, quite reasonable prices.

My other options would be Bratislava, which is basically nontouristy small
town suburb of Vienna less than hour way, Budapest is quite OK, but since
Orban is at power that's not an option and we already see for years which
direction they are hading, maybe Berlin (very cheap real estate to buy)
although Germans are for my taste already too brainwashed with leftist/eco
stuff and way too many non-adaptable migrants from different cultures.

Other EU countries have way too different culture for my taste with too many
illegal migrants, not so safe and also not affordable or too socialist
(micromanaging your life) for my taste.

------
caiobegotti
I traveled the whole world for years, including a RTW and Antarctica trips,
somehow while I was still formally employed but my managers never thought
remote work would be productive. Now that finally I work 100% remote, for real
and not just during pandemics, I cannot be nomadic as I had always wanted
because now I have a big sweet german shepherd dog that requires special care.
She's everything to me I am okay with just working remote from my place in the
very city where I've lived for 15 years. Life is weird :-)

------
frellus
Honestly, I don't know why this isn't mentioned yet -- I wouldn't live
_anywhere_. I'd be a nomad, spending a week maybe in a place, ideally ones
cost friendly (see [https://nomadlist.com](https://nomadlist.com) for some
ideas).

When you get older, or have pre-college kids you have to think about a nest
somewhere. If there is one thing this COVID-19 crisis has shown me as well it
pays to live near good medical systems. But for now I want to _wander_!

~~~
tim333
I'm semi nomading at the moment - got a flat in London and airbnb it and go
off when I feel like. Thailand at the moment, airbnb not working presently due
to viruses.

------
madhadron
My wife and I talk about leaving Seattle to go somewhere. Except both of our
extended families are mostly here, we have extensive social networks, our kids
are deeply integrated, and we got major homesickness when we moved from an
island on one side of the city to a suburb on the other.

I'd love to go spend a year teaching software engineering in Costa Rica or New
Zealand. Settling permanently? I dunno. I've ripped up what roots I've had
multiple times now, and I don't really want to do it again.

~~~
rootsudo
Meanwhile here I am debating about doubling down on Seattle with cheap real
estate - or Florida.

You should go out and travel! I'm planning on doing so because a home purchase
is not overnight - and even then I could never really _settle_ down somewhere.
The world is accepting remote work - take the opportunity and worse comes to
worse you have a family in the area.

~~~
madhadron
I've traveled a lot. I lived in Switzerland for some years, in New York, I'm
from Virginia (my extended family relocated to Seattle). My sister lived in
the Bay Area for some years, and I visited her quite a bit there. I've spent
significant time in Italy. The rest of my wife's family lived in Guatamala,
Puerto Rica, and Miami. Seattle is where I settled.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
Upper Hudson valley of New York. Near the Shawngunk mountains. They're some of
the best climbing in the US, I've got family reasonably nearby, and it's a
beautiful area.

~~~
tuckerpo
Grew up there. Very pretty. It completely spoiled me, as I'm constantly trying
to find somewhere that matches it.

------
Finnucane
I moved around a bunch when I was younger and hope to avoid having to move
again in the future. Where we live now suits us fine. Working at home now, and
it’s mostly going okay.

------
tluyben2
I have been working from home since the 90s and that allowed us to move around
wherever we wanted; I don't like to live in cities so we live (and lived)
mostly in mountains and forests in southern/eastern EU (currently Portugal)
and SE Asia. I would definitely recommend both. I did the nomad thing (as in;
a lot of travel) but that's really not good for large stretches/focused bouts
of work, at least not for me, so now moving is actual moving.

------
m00dy
I would live in Turkey. Cheap, good service and beautiful women.

------
DoreenMichele
I currently do remote work. That allowed me to leave California more than 2.5
years ago, move to a small town in Washington and get back into housing.

I was just looking for cheap rent, decent internet, a grocery store and a few
eateries, basically. The town is a lot nicer than I expected it to be and I've
really enjoyed living here so far.

I can certainly imagine scenarios where I would relocate, but my preference
would be to shape this town into more of what I would like it to be.

------
dionidium
I've often joked that there are only three choices of where to live: near your
family, near your partner's family, or New York. In our case, we were able to
use the fact that I went remote to live closer to my partner's family in New
England. For many of us in relationships, being remote doesn't offer the
flexibility to live anywhere in the world, but it means we're tied to a
particular region by only one job instead of two.

------
BrandoElFollito
Next to a mid size city in France. South west of Nantes for instance.

The surroundings are great, schools are OK, the big city with its hype and
hospitals is nearby.

That wild be the dream location.

------
synicalx
I'd LOVE to work from an apartment in Surfers Paradise or Broadbeach in the
Gold Coast (AU/QLD) with ocean views. Not necessarily a super cheap area but
the lifestyle is great (to me at least) and the views are AMAZING if you can
get them.

Property prices are the killer, but the actual cost of living isn't really
that high over there and the public transport is fantastic so you wouldn't
even need a car.

------
nahsemik
Cape Town. Just visit it and you'll understand why.

~~~
lotsofpulp
Cape Town is the most beautiful place I've ever visited.

------
nine_zeros
Honestly, if it were not for the rent, I'd continue living in SF. It's just so
lucky geographically.

If not SF, I'd move out of the US entirely to avoid the healthcare disaster
and increasing anti-intellectualism.

With these criterions and bay area pay, I'd move to a coastal town in
Thailand, Vietnam, Indonesia or India. All cheap, all developing countries and
all with decent internet and healthcare.

------
itsmeamario
I like where I live currently but probably I'd move from the city to a town
nearby.

I don't have many reasons to live in the city but because it's really
comfortable as I don't have the need to commute. If I could work always (or
3-4 days / week) from home I'd move to a town. More peace and a better house,
instead of a flat, for the same price at the city.

------
diego_moita
Ideally, anywhere in western Europe.

But I'd be happy just to leave Brazil. I hate this country.

People like me are so common that they even have a name here: vira-lata.

~~~
ttttodayjunior
Hadn't heard of that term and looked it up. Wow, didn't know this was common.
Most Brazilians I met seemed proud of their country. But maybe I'm meeting the
rich ones overseas who can avoid the problems?

Is Portugal possible? You already speak the language.

------
xtracto
La Paz, BCS. Mexico. Cheap, has nice beaches, is really calm and has good
access to GDL via airport for when you want big-city things.

------
jeffnappi
The Pacific Northwest :) Yes, there's a few rainy months - but the incredible
summers and winter sports more than make up for it.

------
gerdesj
The wooded bit in this:
[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.9340845,-2.627684,776m/dat...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.9340845,-2.627684,776m/data=!3m1!1e3)
is roughly my back garden. OK so its a communal park. My bit is "only" half an
acre or so.

There are rougher places to live.

------
brailsafe
Current home is lovely in Vancouver, but don't come here. I've been a nomad
living out of my car as well, and that was cool. I'm from Central Canada and
it's a miserable place most of the time. Hoping to move abroad soon, but would
like some physically social aspect to it, because work seems like an
impediment to good travel.

------
Redoubts
NYC, Chicago, or maybe some mega cities in Asia.

------
forbiddenvoid
While I still have kids at home, we'll probably stay where we are (Bay Area).

Once they're gone, though, my partner and I have talked a lot about spending
2-4 months at a time in different parts of the world.

We have a list of places on basically every continent that we'll want to
visit. Semi-nomadic is probably the way I would describe the ideal situation.

------
8f2ab37a-ed6c
I actually enjoy San Francisco, so I would still work remotely from there. I
do wish it was more affordable and safer though.

------
cbanek
Amsterdam. I got to go there last year, and it was amazing. I'm tall, and
there I feel normal (and get talked to in Dutch occasionally, although I don't
speak a word!). I also love how matter of fact they are, I'm the same way!
Although I would probably want to visit a number of places or cycle like a
snowbird.

~~~
hiram112
> I'm tall, and there I feel normal

I've enjoyed numerous trips to the Netherlands, but one thing I did NOT like
is that, as a 5'10 guy who dresses like a typical American (i.e. not so well),
I felt even shorter and less attractive than the very well dressed, handsome,
and uber-tall Dutch men. I know it's silly, but it does create an inferiority
complex.

It wasn't as bad living in German, but it still made me realize that there is
a huge advantage to being bigger, stronger, than average.

When I lived in India, not only did I enjoy the benefits of being white, but I
was also taller and far 'bigger' and stronger than most other males, due to 30
years of eating more protein.

Which is kind of interesting now that we're all talking about our dream
locations. I would definitely choose somewhere where 5'10" is taller than
average and caucasians / Westerners get an automatic status bump. It does make
life easier.

~~~
cbanek
That's really interesting, thanks for the insight. I think I have the same
issue that you do, only in reverse! ;) I'm a 6' tall woman flat-footed, so
here in the states, I feel like some kind of redwood tree.

------
cblum
I currently live in Seattle, and I'm seriously considering somewhere in Idaho
or Montana.

But on top of the corona situation I also have some pending life stuff that's
still to be resolved. Depending on the outcome of that and my company being
cool with full remote (no reason not to bring it up), I really wanna move
somewhere cheaper.

~~~
sethammons
We recently made the move to western Montana. Working remote and loving it. If
we had to go back to a population center, Seattle is on the short list, but no
plans on ever doing that.

------
Multicomp
I would try to buy a place in southeast England. Maybe nrear Ashdown forest or
similarly wooded areas. I've never been to the country but it has a rich
history and culture that I would like to explore.

When I need to retire back in my native land I will stay where my grandpa
farmed. Last house on the electricity line, birds everywhere etc.

------
pmullins
In an old school bus conversion somewhere in Alaska. I spent some time there
once and I've always wanted to go back.

------
marto1
Only 2 constraints:

    
    
        * good to high abidance to rule of law
    
        * little to no speculative investments in real estate
    

I'm still searching.

Main issues I have right now is low quality of existing indexes, and lack of
anecdotal data for potential candidates. I'm not just talking about countries,
but specific areas also.

------
inertiatic
I'm moving to my wife's home city to work remotely in a couple of months
(unrelated to covid). Raising kids, so support from their grandparents, a
smaller city to deal with, the opportunity to own a house at some point, all
make sense to us.

I've always wanted to make this move but I never cared for the nomad life.

------
phoenixdblack
I really love where I am currently living (Würzburg, South Germany) I'd really
love to spend a couple of years in the Provence (South France) I love the
food, the landscape and the sea and I really like the climate. But I'd
probably come back pretty soon after leaving, because I just love my hometown

------
umut
Great business idea: time-shared schooling across two locations..
Spring/summer in northern places and winter in south where it is warmer,
without disrupting children's schooling and social lives.. Sort of like two
home families, it would dramatically improve lives of families who can afford
it.

------
odiroot
Somewhere warm and safe. Singapore or Taiwan would be my best picks.

Too bad HK left that club, otherwise I'd also consider it.

~~~
stubish
I would add Japan to that list.

~~~
odiroot
AFAIK Japan is much harder to stay in (visa restrictions etc). But yes, fits
my criteria, probably even the best.

------
jblake
I work remote now (well I run my own software co), and with nothing tying me
down I settled on San Diego a few years ago. Love it here, but it's very
expensive (looking to buy soon) and I miss the mountains (and green stuff)...
so I'm planning to move to Tahoe as soon as the restrictions lift.

------
el_don_almighty
This is a lie because there's no such thing as a remote career. Remote work is
how you become a commodity.

~~~
moltar
You become a commodity only if you choose to. It’s your responsibility to
avoid that.

A construction worker is a commodity.

A construction worker that does church restorations from a specific era isn’t.

------
ahyattdev
I would work remotely from a small town, away from the fast life of urban
areas. Property costs are significantly lower, as with crime and traffic.
Possibilities include somewhere on the DelMarVa peninsula. Constraints include
50+ Mbps internet and a newer house without asbestos/lead paint.

~~~
nogabebop23
>> as with crime and traffic

So while trafiic may be better and certain violent crimes lower, rural crime
is a serious issue; specifically property crime.

------
CapitalistCartr
I live in Florida; I don't particularly care for it, I don't see the charm.
But my life is here, well established: wife, children, parents, in-laws,
friends. My life is here. My work is only a part of that, and not the biggest
part; it certainly doesn't keep me from moving.

~~~
generatorguy
You should try living a winter where you have to shovel the driveway and
scrape ice off your car and then see if Florida has more appeal.

------
99chrisbard
WFH & get your wage cut cos you're in a cheap area...
[https://www.dcurbanmom.com/jforum/posts/list/135/883023.page](https://www.dcurbanmom.com/jforum/posts/list/135/883023.page)

------
a3n
Some little college town that is not being flocked to, and not about to be
overrun by a nearby metro area. In Colorado, Boulder, Fort Collins, and
probably Greeley are out of the running, nice though they are. I almost did
say Greeley, but it's near the other two and Denver.

------
bcrosby95
I already work remotely. We live in a small California suburb because its
close to family (sister in law is 15 minutes away one way, mother in law is 15
minutes away another way), houses are "affordable" (for California), and it
has decent enough schools.

------
sngz
Japan, But the work culture there and lower pay can't help me justify it.
Right now its better for me to just take 2-3 month long vacations at a time
there instead. Would have to start my own company there or get hired by a
western firm and get sent there.

~~~
suyash
I would someday love to live there but language seems like a challenging
issue.

~~~
sngz
it's only an issue if you're outside the big cities. I spend a pretty
significant amount of time there, my minimal japanese has gotten me around on
the country side too. but moving there would mean dealing with the local
government bureaucracy like registering with your local city to pay taxes,
which is still very foreigner unfriendly (though they are trying to improve
it)

------
jim-jim-jim
I'm only in Melbourne because the jobs are here. There's not much I
particularly like about it, and I don't think I'll ever be able to afford a
house. I'd prefer to live somewhere prettier and cheaper. Maybe in Queensland
or Tasmania.

~~~
ttttodayjunior
I grew up in Melbourne and thought about moving back, but yeah the housing
prices are out of control. And can't earn much in tech there compared to US.

What don't you like about Melbourne? I feel it is usually over-hyped.

~~~
jim-jim-jim
It's a bit too urban and dreary for me. I'm from the US and it doesn't match
my ideal of Australia; feels too much like a coastal Atlantic city. I'd prefer
to be closer to nature, beaches, etc.

------
gindely
I work remote. It means I live with my wife in a country that is neither of
our homelands. Unfortunately, visa policy in our respective countries is
especially unpleasant for married couples. I would rather work in an office
tho. I hate working remote.

------
ifexception
If I could, I would move to the South Indian coast. Lots of forest and a beach
close by, while still being close-ish to a major town or city for shopping and
all that. Like Chennai for example, or (as mentioned in a thread here)
somewhere in Kerala.

------
makeupsomething
Kobe, Japan.

I currently live in in Tokyo but have visited Kobe many times and loved the
more relaxed atmosphere and smaller size of the city compared to Tokyo. You
are also very close to Osaka and Kyoto and even getting back Tokyo is easy
with the shinkansen.

------
wisewolfcorps
Becoming a nomad looks like a good solution for people who do not like a
single routine. You go to any new place and it will become the same as your
current after you live a decade there. Grass always seems to be greener on the
other side!

------
harshdeep
I will prefer living at my Home Town, with most of family members around.
Gujarat, India.

------
jedimastert
I'd probably move back to my old home town. Most of my and my wife's family
lives there, the community is amazing, and it's approximately 1/5 the cost of
living of where I currently am (where I relocated for work).

------
badrabbit
Nomad when pay is good and current location otherwise. I like to think of it
the other way around, if I could work remote,where would I work?

Had to turn down jobs at tech companies in the past because they wanted
relocation to popular tech cities.

------
dsparkman
Nashville is the place I would plant myself. Lived there for a large chuck of
my life and miss it dearly. Great city with plenty of great neighbourhoods,
good schools, lots of Universities in the the area, and truly livable city.

------
harel
Everywhere. Me and my wife would love to just travel, staying in a place until
we feel the urge to move on. Not being tied to one specific location. When my
kids are older and self sufficient we'll probably do just that.

------
kenneth
I can work remotely, and I choose to live where I love living. For me, that's
Hong Kong (with all its problems). If I wanted to save money, there are a lot
of great options in Southeast Asia like Vietnam and Thailand.

------
quercus
I wonder why so many people wishing to live in rural locations pick places
with brutally cold winters, rather than the tropics. If you want to live off
the land you'll have a much harder time of it in cold places.

~~~
jrockway
I think the issue is that everyone already lives in the warm places. You have
what -- Southern California (high taxes, very populated), Florida (it ain't
cheap and gets wiped off the map by hurricanes every few decades), Hawaii
(expensive), the deep South and Texas (not that warm in the winter really),
the desert southwest (it is very nice in the winter, but it's 110 every day in
the summer).

There just aren't a lot of places in the US that have nice winters. Those that
do are already overflowing with people. Part of the reason that the bay area
is so expensive is because the weather is so nice. People are on to your
little scam of avoiding winter ;)

~~~
quercus
Hawaii is not very expensive unless you want to live in a country club
neighborhood and survive on imported products.

You left off Puerto Rico.

I know many Americans who have moved to Central/South American countries
without much trouble. Costa Rica is so popular they're worried about
gentrification. Ecuador is up and coming for expats.

------
swah
I'd be more interested in working fewer hours, or fewer days, or having more
vacation time. Although I wish I could change cities more, living 2-5 years in
each place. But that's not how life works.

------
biolurker1
There is a very nice site called digital nomad and it's all about discovering
these kind of places. I frequently spent many hours there. I think I would
like to try Spain and especially Barcelona

------
baby
Depending where I am in my life. Right now I would probably live anywhere in
Asia (Thailand, Korea, Taiwan, China, Vietnam, etc.)

Later I could see myself living in Portugal, or Italy, or Spain.

------
lazyeye
I thought there might be some interesting answers to such a broad question but
everybody is talking about San Francisco which is the least interesting answer
I can think of.

------
agensaequivocum
I went full remote last year and moved from Orange County, CA to Phoenix, AZ.
It's awesome. The low taxes and greater freedom is just something I couldn't
give up.

------
vegancap
Arctic Norway, it's absolutely stunning, deeply peaceful. I went before lock-
down on my own, stayed in an airbnb in the middle of no where and I never felt
better.

~~~
gver10
You'll feel different after a winter with barely any sunlight. Norway is great
for vacation, but I can't recommend it's dark winters.

------
bkraz
I've lived a long time in the SF Bay Area, and it would be my first choice
given the ability to live anywhere. Very close second choice would be Seattle
area.

------
Okawari
My foreign exchange term in Tokyo was magical. I would have loved to stay
there again for an extended period of time, if I could still work for my
current employer

------
mcv
I'd probably stay in Amsterdam. It's a really nice city, my family lives
nearby, my kids go to school here. There's no reason to live anywhere else.

------
dotism
Japan, preferably the Kansai region.

If I could live in Nara, I feel as if my life would become instantly tolerable
whilst simultaneously beneficial to those immediately around me.

------
tharwan
In Finland for the 3 good months to catch the 3 good weeks of summer. But I
have yet to figure out a CO2 acceptable way of how to travel so often.

------
dbetteridge
Torn between Denmark (West Australia - amazing scenery), Northern NZ or
somewhere with beaches in Europe (For the travel/Culture + beaches)

------
kyllo
Still around the Seattle Area, but a cabin deep in the Cascade mountains where
I could go hiking every day, or snowshoeing in the winter.

------
yellow_postit
Chiang Mai, London, Seattle, Twing Cities.

Having a family that wants connections with other family means that the full
nomad thing just isn’t practical.

------
akerro
The real question is, why can't you work remotely? Considering currently
ongoing events, it's easier to find a remote job.

------
christiansakai
Somewhere in the suburb in Japan, or Indonesia. Currently NYC, working as SWE
but the housing market is so bleakly expensive here.

------
therealmarv
Cyprus (and I live there now). Low taxes, Mediterranean Sea, great work life
balance.

When I ignore taxes and cost of living I also like Hawaii.

------
geogra4
Guadalajara or Merida. My heart is in Mexico

------
wsgreen
In an RV traveling and seeing the world.

------
Apreche
Right where I am in New York City, or a tropical island. Too bad I can't have
both at once.

~~~
jedberg
Singapore is kind of like tropical NYC...

~~~
ttttodayjunior
Not at all. So boring compared to NYC

------
amitness
In my home country Nepal. Cheap cost of living and beautiful places to travel
and explore.

------
freakcage
Definitely Bali! A lot of beautiful beach, very chill, a lot of good co
working space.

------
lgregg
I would probably move back to Texas or just hop from airbnb to airbnb
internationally.

------
ken
I can't, and even if I could, everything else I do is in the city. As much fun
as it would be to live out in the boonies, it'd mean having to spend hours
commuting every day. There's things I hate about living here but it's just not
practical to live anywhere else right now.

------
tyoma
The same place I do now since I already work remotely. There are plenty of
remote opportunities available.

As an aside, I am shocked how many of the responders here effectively say they
will willfully violate local labor law in one or more countries and get their
employers in potential legal trouble.

------
criveros
Colombia, Mexico, Toronto, Montreal, New York, SF, Shanghai, Istanbul

------
xtiansimon
In a shipping container traveling from port to port around the world.

------
jugg1es
Close enough to grandparents so my kids have a 24/7 babysitter.

------
billconan
Oregon , Colorado , Alaska, Hawaii, I want to be away from people.

------
Keverw
Probably somewhere warmer like Austin or Dallas, Texas or Florida like Miami
or Orlando area. Kinda also think it'd would have been cool to have a cabin
somewhere in Tennessee like around the smokies.

Full time RVing has been an interest of mine too, but with the COVID thing and
RV parks closing and some RV people feeling a bit misplaced. So seems owning
land somewhere could be beneficial... Full time RVing seems to have it's pros
and cons, but I think maybe part time RVing would be a little less stressful.

Also if you lived somewhere with cold winters, maybe RV a bit in the warmer
months for a month or two then during the winter head off to Arizona or
something... Like I think Utah would be a cool place to vacation in the
summers since a lot of beautiful places to visit like Zion, go off-roading,
mountains, etc... But probably not the first choice to live year around since
I'd love to escape cold depressing winters but if I did could use the RV to do
a bit of snowbirding to like AZ, TX or FL. Otherwise I think Utah is a near
prefect state as an outsider prospective in general and sounds like in the
future they might attract more tech but if more and more companies go remote
then moving to an area based on jobs but other things in life you care about
is a bonus, and might even make other places compete more for gaining more
residents who are looking to find a new home town.

I think snow is pretty but haven't had much snow lately just cold and after a
while it gets old quick... Always wanted to try snowboarding too. There's
someone from Utah I like, so that kinda makes me change my mind a bit, and
seen that Salt Lake City is on some list for startup hubs haha but I don't
think they are as successful as say maybe Austin, Texas is at this point.

I kinda want something different, since bored of where I'm from and not as
much opportunities as I'd hoped, seems to be a problem in the midwest in
general and people call it the brain drain problem. Like there's a company in
Philadelphia I'm a fan of and thought of relocating since they even offer a
bonus but seems almost the same stuff just another state over...

If you could get decent internet, working from cruise ships sounds interesting
too! But I think being a nomad and working a regular 9 to 5 job online
wouldn't be enjoyable and hard to balance work and play... That might work
better if you manage your own company remotely or some other passive sources.
I know there's world cruises that are like half a year along that sounds fun,
only have to unpack once and see the world but some sea days multiple in a row
so that'd be some downtime to get some work in since being a longer cruise
you'd probably already seen most of everything the ship has to offer anyways.

------
sys_64738
West coast of Ireland.

~~~
tim333
Did that for a while. Good pubs but rains a lot.

------
suyash
I would love to live in Las Vegas for at least 6 months!

------
mgarfias
Late to the party here. Been working remote since 2006. In 2009, I moved to
rural western oregon. However, I'm getting sick of the damned rain, and being
a libertarian leaning person, I'm awful sick of the state of the state
government.

I'm currently planning an or-exit, but it'll be a few years. At this point in
time, the wife and I are thinking Arizona (somewhere Payson-ish, up high where
the weather is nice).

Biggest hit I'm going to take is giving up my 1gbps fiber connection for at
best starlink. Maybe I'll win the lottery and will be able to pull in my own
fiber connection. While I'm wishing, I want a race car and a pony.

------
gawin
Home

This after working remote for years, from all over the world.

------
pascalxus
Anywhere but CA. The COL here is ridiculous.

~~~
acdha
SF is crazy but … California is huge. There are plenty of affordable areas if
you’re not trying to fit a car commute into the same few hotspots.

------
jhatemyjob
Probably bay area because I grew up there.

------
cameronbrown
Probably move back to my home town.

------
rlewkov
Scranton, PA

~~~
mzocher
We're visiting the Scranton area right now, to see if it'd be a good fit for
us to move to. Anything you'd recommend for two techy people to check out?
(Tell us all the hits, even if you think they're closed for COVID)

------
mam2
Same place but with more travel

------
megadeth
Austin TX.

------
vharadeep
San Francisco!

------
kishansagathiya
Bali

------
argaba
Australia

~~~
LilBytes
I moved to Australia when I was 19 from the UK and I'm surprised more people
haven't said the same. I don't work remote though the tech company I work for,
I imagine that'll change shortly.

Currently live in Brisbane but i'd love to live in the middle of no where for
months at a time any where in this country if I didn't need to be anchored any
more.

I'd love to bounce between the Kimberleys, Tasmania, rural Victoria and
everything in between given the chance. They'd be a lot of appeal of doing the
same to New Zealand and South East Asia too given the chance.

------
ivthreadp110
center of the earth

------
hawkilt
barcelona

------
mugivarra69
on mars.

------
SlipperySlope
Conifer Colorado.

Close to Denver. High elevation town at 8200 feet, homesites to 9800 feet
elevation. Adequate internet. Cheaper than Evergreen, and a bit higher. High
elevation is good for health. Wildlife (deer, migratory birds, elk, foxes and
the occasional Black Bear). Small town but has what is needed. (Grocery, vet,
medical, dentist, car repair, chain saw shop) Same distance from ski areas as
Denver. Lots of snow in winter, and mild sunny summers.

------
throwaway_12351
After leaving SF in 2018, I have worked from Oxford/London/Mexico
City/Istanbul. I would totally avoid Istanbul, I have been harassed by police
officers way too many times in attempt to get bribes.

If I were to work with an American company as an engineer then London/Oxford
is really good. The timezone difference is quite appropriate to take meetings
without asking for too much rescheduling and adjustments, and the London food
is way better than any city in the US, plus the location is quite appropriate
to travel anywhere within Europe. It's not cheap, but city life is worth it. I
don't quite like Oxford, but my family lives in Oxford, so it's kind of nice
to be home and everything is taken care of yourself.

If I was in meeting heavy role like Product Manager, then Mexico City is
impeccable. Good food, bay area weather, reasonable cost of living, just a
quick flight away from bay area if you have to visit and easy to get visa as
well. It's not at what you see in the news, and there are more starbucks on
Reforma than they on Market St. in SF.

------
alibaba_x
Bangkok, Thailand. One of the 3 digital nomad meccas of the world (along with
Chiang Mai and Bali)

------
asjw
In Rome, where I was born and lived before I had to move for work

But only if I can find a house in Rione Monti.

------
crimsonalucard1
What place has California weather, can get by with English and his cheaper
than California?

~~~
city41
Are you looking for major cities/tech hubs? California is huge, plenty of very
nice and affordable areas if you are ok with being away from a major hub.

~~~
crimsonalucard1
Either, I've been in California all my life. Looking for a change but also
down for any suggestions in California but outside of major cities.

~~~
davidjnelson
Chico, Roseville, Granite Bay, similar types of places in socal 2 or 3 hours
from the big cities.

~~~
city41
I like the Santa Rosa area, Sonoma, even the Sacramento area can be nice if
you’re ok with hot summers.

I’ve never been to Palm Springs myself but have heard good things.

Ventura is also reasonable considering what you get: beach, proximity to LA
and right next door to beautiful Santa Barbera.

